# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΓΧΟΣ-ΚΑΡΔΙΑ-ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ-ΦΟΒΟΣ

## sofaih-deleted

Καλησπερα σε ολους...παρακολουθω το φορουμ εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο...γιατι βλεπετε ειμαι και εγω μια απο αυτους που εχει καταβαλλει η κριση πανικου...συγκεκριμενα η ιστορια μου εχει ξεκινησει πριν τρεις μηνες (λιγο διαστημα το ξερω). Ημουν ενα κοριτσι γεματο ζωη,ειχα τους φιλους μου,τη δουλεια μου και γενικοτερα τη ζωη μου,χωρις να ξερω τι παει να πει φοβος...Το πιο ασχημο γεγονος ειναι οτι εχασα τον πατερα μου 16 χρονων απο καρδια ( ζαχαρο,μετα εμφραγμα), αυτο ηταν και ειναι η μεγαλυτερη πληγη. Αυτο ομως οταν συναιβει με βρηκε προετοιμασμενη μιας και εκεινος δεν εκανε και μια τοσο καλη ζωη,ζουσε μεσ στο αγχος,πολυ τσιγαρο,και ξενυχτια και σε συνδιασμο με το ζαχαρο ολα αυτα χτυπησαν εκει...ημουν σχεδον σιγουρη οτι θα εφευγε απο τη ζωη,ειχε παρει την κατω βολτα εντελως...τοτε ομως ημουν δυνατη...στηριξα τη μανα μου οσο δεν παει...Περασαν τα χρονια μεγαλωσα και εγω (πλεον ειμαι 22 χρονων) και φτανουμε στο σημερα...Τον οκτωμβρη αρραβωνιαστηκα με εναν ανθρωπο που λατρευω,με στηριζει ανεληπως και επειδη ειμαστε απο νησι ηρθαμε στην Αθηνα να μεινουμε...Εκεινος ειχε να κανει ενα χειρουργειο οχι σοβαρο βεβαια,κυστη κοκκυγος, το οποιο και εγινε...και ολα ξεκινανε απο την ημερα εκεινη...Ο γιατρος θεωρησε οτι θα μπορουσα να του κανω τις αλλαγες εγω και με εβαλε και ειδα την πληγη για να μου δειξει πως να το κανω...πραγματικα σοκαριστηκα,δεν ειχα ξανα δει κατι τετοιο ποτε μου,μου ηταν αδυνατο να το κανω εγω αυτο...Ζητησα του γιατρου να του το κανει εκεινος και ετσι οπως με ειδε σαν φαντασμα απο το φοβο εννοειτε πως δεχτηκε...Τις επομενες μερες εκανα εμετο...Τρεις μερες μετα ομως ηρθε ο δικος μου εφιαλτης....ενα ωραιο βραδυ σαν ολα τα αλλα με πιανει μια ξαφνικη ανησυχια την ωρα που ημου στο κρεβατι...ξεκινησα να τρεμω,να σβηνω να χανω τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου,και επι τοπου με πηγε το αγορι μου στο νοσοκομειο...Με το που μπαινω μεσα με βλεπει ο γιατρος...του λεω πως αισθανομαι...κριση πανικου,μου λεει!! Εγω βασικα τοτε δεν ηξερα ουτε καν την εκφραση...αφου με καθυσηχαζει παω σπιτι,κοιμαμαι κανονικα και την επομενη μερα παλι τα ιδια.Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο μου εδωσε θεραπεια με ΖΑΝΑΧ,ΣΕΡΟΧΑΤ τα ηπια για 15 μερες και τα σταματησα..δεν ηθελα να παιρνω φαρμακα κατα βαθος,ενιωθα υποτιμιτικα,ΑΣΧΗΜΑ!!! αλλα τι να κανει και η ψυχιατρος μου εψαχνε τροπο να με βοηθησει...μεχρι και MINITRAN και REMERON μου εδωσε γιατι με ειχε πιασει και μια λοξα πως θα αυτοκτονησω και πανικος μαζι...επειγοντα????ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙ!!!ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ???ΟΛΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ!!! Το αγορι μου και η μανα μου σε απογνωση..και ξαφνικα ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ....τις πρωτες μερες πολλες οσο ομως περνουσαν οι μερες λιγοτερες...και ξεκινανε μετα οι ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟΙ. 5 ΤΡΙΠΛΕΞ, 10 ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑΤΑ, ΤΕΣΤ ΚΟΠΩΣΕΩΣ, ΧΟΛΤΕΡ ΚΛΠ....και ολα φυσιολογικα!!! Ολοι μου ελεγαν ναι εχετε καποιες συστολες χωρις σημασια ειστε υγιεστατη μην ασχολειστε μαζι τους και θα περασουν...εμπλεξα με τους καλυτερους γιατρους τους επριξα με βλεπουν και αλλαζουν δρομο....μου ειπαν 80 χρονων να κοιταξω την καρδια μου και εγω εκει το βιολακι μου...συνεχεια κραταω τον σφυγμο μου και περιμενω ποτε θα μου ερθει η...συγκοπη (φοβαμαι και μονο που το γραφω)....Σκευτικα να ξανα αρχησω τα φαρμακα αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα εχουν παρενεργειες στην καρδια...ολα γυρνανε γυρω απο την καρδια μου!!!Πονοι αβασταχτοι και συνεχια παρατηρω το σωμα μου...Απο τοτε που μου συνεβησαν οι εκτακτες νιωθω σαν καρδιοπαθης,εκοψα καφε τσιγαρο ολα και γενικα,σταματησα να ζω...για ποτο??ουτε λογος...υπολειτουργω...κανω ψυχοθεραπεια μηπως με βοηθησει και γενικα ειμαι συνεχια σε μια αναμονη...Για να μου φυγει ο καλος πηγα και σε αρρυθμιολογο,διευθυντης κιολασ! Με το που ειδε τις εξετασεις μου,μου ειπε " ντροπη σου,8 Καρδιολογοι χωρις λογο!!!" Με εξετασε μου ειπε οτι δεν δεχεται να με ξανα δει και να βγω για ενα ποτο να χαλαρωσω...σε τρια χρονια μου ειπε να ξανα παω ΑΝ θελω..."και οι εκτακτες? " του λεω "θα φυγουν μαζι με το αγχος σου...δεν σε διωχνω ετσι,διευθυντης ειμαι και ξερω πολυ καλα ποιοι ειναι σοβαρα και ποιοι οχι και εσυ εισαι απλα μια χαρα".Παντα απο ολους εφευγα απογοητευημενη,,,κανενας δεν με βοηθουσε ουσιαστηκα...και φτανουμε στο τωρα...πιστευω οτι η καρδια μου εχει χαλασει,οτι κατι θα παθει..μην ακουσω ειδικα συζητησεις για ανακοπες και τετοια,παει ειμαι ετοιμη να φουνταρω...οι εκτακτες θα της κανουν κακο???μηπως στο μελλον γινουν περισσοτερες και υποφερω??μηπως πεθανω ξαφνικα????να παω σε νοσοκομειο να μεινω???τι να κανω βοηθηστε με...σαφως εχω καταλαβει οτι εχω και θανατοφοβια...ακουω για ανθρωπους που φευγουν ξαφνικα και τρελαινομαι...και δεν θελω χαπια..αληθεια δεν θελω... (εχω ξανα γραψει εδω,απλα τωρα το εκανα με θεμα και τιτλο για να το δουν περισσοτεροι)

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου πρεπει να ηρεμησεις να ζησετε με το αγορι σου παντα καλα,Πιστευω οτι αυτο που σου συμβαινει ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο,εφοσον ολα εδειξαν οτι σωματικα εισαι καλα,Κανε αραια κ που ενα τσεκ απ κ παψε να τρεχεις διαρκως στον γιατρο εκτος αν θελεις να απευθυνθεις σε ενα καταλληλο ψυχολογο,Πιστευω περνας μια φαση αρρωστοφοβιας κ δεν ειναι κατι τρομερο αρκει μην διαιωνιζεται κ παθεις μανια να τρεχεις διαρκως στον γιατρο,Ειδικος δεν ειμαι αλλα περιπου μπορω να σκεφτω τι σου συμβαινει,Ειναι κατι σαν μετατραυματικο σοκ,Κοιτα ο πατερας σου πεθανε αποτομα κανοντας σε να πανικοβληθεις μετα το αγορι σου περναει περιπετεια με την υγεια του,Τρομαξες μην βιωσεις παλι την ιδια απωλεια οπως τοτε με τον πατερα σου,Τρομαξες τοσο πολυ που νιωθεις αρρωστη τωρα,Οταν περασεις ενα τραυματικο γεγονος κ νιωσεις οτι πιθανον επαναληφθει θυμασαι αυτο που βιωσες τοτε κ νιωθεις τοσο ασκημα που νομιζεις οτι εισαι αρρωστη η πεθαινεις,Ευελπιστω οτι το αγορι σου ειναι καλα κ αυτο πρεπει να επαναλαμβανεις μεσα σου για να ηρεμησεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω μπορει να το επαθα αυτο επιδη κυριως δεν ηξερα τι εχω αλλα εψαξα κ εμαθα οστοσο σας λεω πως μπορειτε να λυσετε το προβλημα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BB%CF%80 οστοσο καλα εκανες που μιλησες για ολα αυτα αν κ θα τα διαβασω καπια αλλη στιγμη γιατι ειμαι λιγο απασχολιμενος τωρα οστοσο ακουω...

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Σας ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!! Το αγόρι μου είναι μια χαρά και το χειρουργείο του ήταν ρουτίνα...απλά ίσως αυτο πυροδότησε τον πανικό...το θέμα είναι ότι πανικό δεν έχω πια αλλά μου έχουν βγει τα σωματικά αυτές οι συστολές που με κάνουν και τρέμω....τις φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ δεν θέλω να ζήσω μια ζωή με αυτές η Δεν θέλω να πάθω κάτι από αυτές!!!θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου καρδιοπαθη και περιμένω το τέλος....το αγόρι μου μου λέει ότι θα περάσει και δεν είΝαι σοβαρό προσπαθεί και εκείνος να με βοηθήσει...και εγώ φοβάμαι να κάνω το παραμικρό....χάλασε η ζωή μου..πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά η θεραπεία δεν είναι άμεση θέλει το χρόνο της..εσείς έχετε έκτακτες????περνάνε??βλάπτου ν την καρδιά???παθαίνεις κάτι από αυτές???

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που περιγραφεις μου θυμιζει μετατραυματικο σοκ εχεις μιλησει στο αγορι σου για ολα αυτα που λες η ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μιλας γι αυτο?

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Εννοείται αφού μαζί μένουμε τα περνάεΙ μαζί μου....τι να κάνει όμως και αυτός δεν ξέρει τι να πει...με έτρεξε παντού εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να γίνω καλά...έκτακτες και φόβος για το τέλος μου με κυριεύουν!!!!!τι να κάνω...;;;

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Άλλαξε η ζωή μου....τα έκοψα όλα γιατί φοβάμαι...ε μια ζωή θα φοβάμαι;;;μπορεί να ακούγεται εγωιστικά όλο αυτό και το καταλαβαίνω αλλά υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην νιώθει φόβο;;;ειδικά μετά από όλα αυτά...βλέπω και όνειρα,μου έρχονται αναμνήσεις και νομίζω ότι είναι σημάδια για κάτι κακό...είμαι και προληπτικη!!!!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτα τα φοβαμαι φοβαμαι κατι μου θυμιζουν μηπως υπαρχει κ κατι αλλο εκτος απο αυτο που δεν ειπες σε κανενα η ειχες καπιο συγκενη σου που φοβοσουν κ μεγαλωσες μαζι του/?

----------


## nick_electro

πληροφοριακά, έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο. να ξέρεις δεν είσαι η μονη.

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Nick έχεις και εσύ έκτακτες???αν ναι σου έχουν περασει???τι ακριβώς έχεις εσύ???αλεξανδρε όλα τα έχω γράψει πιο πάνω...μεγάλωσα με την Μαμα μου και μέχρι μια ηλικία τον μπαμπά μου...δεν είχα κανέναν ανεπιθύμητο και δεν πιεστικα ποτέ....απορώ πως έγινα ετσι...... :-(

----------


## μυσπ

> Σας ευχαριστώ τόσο πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!! Το αγόρι μου είναι μια χαρά και το χειρουργείο του ήταν ρουτίνα...απλά ίσως αυτο πυροδότησε τον πανικό...το θέμα είναι ότι πανικό δεν έχω πια αλλά μου έχουν βγει τα σωματικά αυτές οι συστολές που με κάνουν και τρέμω....τις φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ δεν θέλω να ζήσω μια ζωή με αυτές η Δεν θέλω να πάθω κάτι από αυτές!!!θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου καρδιοπαθη και περιμένω το τέλος....το αγόρι μου μου λέει ότι θα περάσει και δεν είΝαι σοβαρό προσπαθεί και εκείνος να με βοηθήσει...και εγώ φοβάμαι να κάνω το παραμικρό....χάλασε η ζωή μου..πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά η θεραπεία δεν είναι άμεση θέλει το χρόνο της..εσείς έχετε έκτακτες????περνάνε??βλάπτου ν την καρδιά???παθαίνεις κάτι από αυτές???


Κουραγιο φιλη μου νομιζεις οτι χαλασε η ζωη σου αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι ειστε μια χαρα με το αγορι σου κ οταν το καυταλαβεις τοτε θα ηρεμησεις,οπως σου ειπα θεωρω οτι τρομαξες βρεθηκες σε πανικο με το νοσοκομειο που ηταν το αγορι σου ξυπνησαν οι μνημες απο τον θανατο του πατερα σου κ τωρα εισαι μεσα στον τρομο,Εγω σε καταλαβαινω περασα κατι παρεμφερες που με οδηγησε σε βαθια καταθλιψη στρες κ φοβο τωρα συνερχομαι αργα αργα,κ πιο συγκεκριμενα εχω βιωσει κακοποιηση με τον θειο μου πριν χρονια σκεφτομενη αυτο το πραγμα κ με την παραμικρη αφορμη τρομαζα κ κατεληγα να παθω καταθλιψη στρες κ εφιαλτες κ το αγορι μου ειναι κοντα μου παρολο που δεν γνωριζει το θεμα της κακοποιησης κ πηγα κ σε πνευματικο εκκλησια που με ηρεμει παρα πολυ,απλα να ξερεις οτι θελει πολυ χρονο απεραντη υπομονη κ συμπαρασταση απο ολους,Εισαι υγιεστατη κ εσυ κ το αγορι σου κ εσεις κ μπορειτε να ζησετε εως τα βαθια γεραματα μαζι κ παντα καλα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Nick έχεις και εσύ έκτακτες???αν ναι σου έχουν περασει???τι ακριβώς έχεις εσύ???αλεξανδρε όλα τα έχω γράψει πιο πάνω...μεγάλωσα με την Μαμα μου και μέχρι μια ηλικία τον μπαμπά μου...δεν είχα κανέναν ανεπιθύμητο και δεν πιεστικα ποτέ....απορώ πως έγινα ετσι...... :-(


 να αλλα δε μπορει ξαφνικα να επαθες πανικο χωρις να συνεβει τιποτα η δεν θυμασαι τι εγινε η δυσκολευεσαι να το εκφρασεις δεν υπαρχει αλλη εξηγιση

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Είσαι τόσο καλή!!!!!σε Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια πραγματικά με άγγιξαν πολύ...εύχομαι και σε εσένα μια όμορφη ζωή όπως ονειρευτικες και να είστε πάντα καλά με το αγόρι σου....Αυτό με το θείο σου είναι πολύ άσχημο και φαντάζομαι τι πληγή σου έχει αφήσει...Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν σου βγήκε και με σωματικά η όχι...απλά το θέμα με μένα είναι ότι εντάξει έχω περάσει ζόρια και εγώ αλλά αυτες τις έκτακτες Δεν μπορώ να τις εξηγήσω!!!με έχουν κάνει και νιώθω άρρωστη,καρδιακια έχω κόψει τις δραστηριότητες που έκανα πριν και αυτό με τη σειρά του έφερε την κατάθλιψη...βλέπω τον κόσμο και τις κοπέλες στο δρόμο που ζουν ανεμελες και κλαίω..θέλω και εγώ τηΝ παλιά μου ζωή πίσω!!!!και φοβάμαι μην κάνω τα πράγματα χειρότερα....

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Αλέξανδρε μου ούτε εγώ μπορώ να το εξηγήσω...ίσως επειδή ήμουν πάντα άτομο που δεν εξωτερικεύει τα αισθήματα του μου βγήκαν με αυτό τον τρόπο τι να πω...μια ο θάνατος του πατέρα μου μια το άγχος της δουλειάς που έκανα μια το άγχος για να τα βρω με το αγόρι μου ίσως όλα αυτά ξέσπασαν τώρα...θα υπάρξει γυρισμός άραγε;;;;

----------


## μυσπ

> Είσαι τόσο καλή!!!!!σε Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια πραγματικά με άγγιξαν πολύ...εύχομαι και σε εσένα μια όμορφη ζωή όπως ονειρευτικες και να είστε πάντα καλά με το αγόρι σου....Αυτό με το θείο σου είναι πολύ άσχημο και φαντάζομαι τι πληγή σου έχει αφήσει...Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν σου βγήκε και με σωματικά η όχι...απλά το θέμα με μένα είναι ότι εντάξει έχω περάσει ζόρια και εγώ αλλά αυτες τις έκτακτες Δεν μπορώ να τις εξηγήσω!!!με έχουν κάνει και νιώθω άρρωστη,καρδιακια έχω κόψει τις δραστηριότητες που έκανα πριν και αυτό με τη σειρά του έφερε την κατάθλιψη...βλέπω τον κόσμο και τις κοπέλες στο δρόμο που ζουν ανεμελες και κλαίω..θέλω και εγώ τηΝ παλιά μου ζωή πίσω!!!!και φοβάμαι μην κάνω τα πράγματα χειρότερα....


Κοπελα μου να εισαι καλα τωρα ειμαστε καλα κ θελουμε να κανουμε οικογενεια,εγω να ξερεις εκτος την κακοποιηση απο το θειο περασα κ πριν απο αυτο επισης την αποτομο θανατο του πατερα μου οπως εσυ,Κουραγιο κοπελα μου κ μην στενοχωριεσαι περασες ενα πανικο θελει παρα πολυ χρονο αλλα θα περασει εγω που περα απο τον θανατο του πατερα μου βιωσα κ την κακοποιηση σου λεω οτι μενει μια πληγη μεσα σου αλλα περναει κ ζεις φυσιολογικα,Εσενα το αγορι σου κ αυτο που σου λεω οτι περναει να ειναι η ελπιδα σου για ενα καλυτερο μελλον,Απλα να ξερεις οτι πρεπει να βγαινετε με το αγορι σου κ να εχεις καποιες δραστηριοτητες για να περασει πιο αμεσα

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Προσπαθεί και εκείνος να κάνουμε πράγματα με παροτρύνει συνέχεια να πάμε για ποτό ή για καφΕ αλλά που εγώ....να πάω για ποτό αφού δεν κάνει να πιω...Τον καφέ Τον έκοψα εντελώς όπως και το τσιγάρο...ήταν συνήθειες που γούσταρα να έχω και τώρα φοβάμαι ακόμα και να πιω παραπάνω νερό μην πάθω έκτακτη...καταλαβαίνεις πως και δραστηριότητες που θέλω να κάνω Δεν μπορώ!!!!είμαι σε μια παύση και σε μια αναμονή για το χειρότερο...μακάρι να περάσει αυτό αλλά όταν πάω να πω όλα καλά τσουπ να η έκτακτη...θεωρούμαι καρδιοπαθης;;;;....:-(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλέξανδρε μου ούτε εγώ μπορώ να το εξηγήσω...ίσως επειδή ήμουν πάντα άτομο που δεν εξωτερικεύει τα αισθήματα του μου βγήκαν με αυτό τον τρόπο τι να πω...μια ο θάνατος του πατέρα μου μια το άγχος της δουλειάς που έκανα μια το άγχος για να τα βρω με το αγόρι μου ίσως όλα αυτά ξέσπασαν τώρα...θα υπάρξει γυρισμός άραγε;;;;


 θα σου πω ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβεις τι ενοω οταν ειμουν μικρος εκοψα καταλαθως το δαχτυλο μου με το μαχαιρι κ μετα λυποθυμισα απο τοτε κ χωρις να θυμαμαι καν το τι ειχε συμβει μεχρι τα 22 μου περιπου καθε φορα που ετυχε να κοπω καταλαθος με με επιανε μια ανεξηγιτη ταση λυποθυμιας μεχρι να θυμιθω το αρχικο περιστατικο λυποθυμισα 4 φορες καθε φορα που ετυχε να κοπω

αυτο σου λεω μηπως συνεβει κατι αλλο που το ξεχασες?

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Βασικά κοίτα ξαφνικα Μετά από την κρίση πανικού μου βγήκε ένα ανεξήγητο άγχος ότι κάτι θα πάθει η καρδιά μου...λες να φταίεΙ αυτό για τις έκτακτες;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

φιλοι υπαρχουν δηλαδη εχεις φιλους που να ξερουν πια εισαι κ να τους λες τα προβληματα σου κλπ? για παραδειγμα το αγορι σου γνωριζει ποια εισαι? του εχεις διξει το πραγματικο σου εαυτο? μηπως του εκρυψες κατι?

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Έχω ναι αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι ασχολούνται και πολύ μαζί μου...μου λένε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό και μετά αλλάζουν θέμα και Εγώ δεν έχω να ακούσω κάποια γνώμη...άσε που άμα πω ότι φοβάμαι για καρδιά όλοι ξαφνικά θυμούνται κάποιον γνωστό τους που πέθανε από ανακοπή...καταλαβαινεις τραγικό...το πιο άσχημο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι κανείς δεν με καταλαβαίνει...απλά εκείνοι είναι ξεγνοιαστοι και εγώ όχι...και αυτό φταίει που δεν συννενοη
Ουμαστε....

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Όχι δεν του έχω κρύψει τίποτα είμαστε δύο χρόνια περίπου μαζί τα ξέρει όλα για μένα....δεν υποκριθηκα ποτέ πάντα είμαι ο εαυτός μου...απλά τότε που με γνώρισε ήμουν στα καλύτερα μου...τώρα που έγινα έτσι απορεί και εκείνος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ εγω οταν γεννηθηκα κοντεψα να παιθανω επιδη με γυρισε απο ιοση σε ιογενη μηνιγκιιδα κ η μανα μου απο τοτε γεμισε ανησιχιες μηπως παθω τιποτα ακομα κ σημερα δεν το εχει ξεπερασει απολυτα θα μπορουσα να σου πω περισσοτερα αλλα πρεπει να γραψεις αλλα 25 μυνηματα στο φορουμ για να σου στηλω πμ οποτε αν θες το συζηταμε αργοτερα εγω εχω καλη διαθεση παντως.

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Και εγώ έχω διάθεση να το συζητήσΩ αν θες το mail μου είναι [email protected] μυσπ και εσύ αν το θες πάρτι κ όποιος άλλος θέλει να συζητήσουμε και έχει κάτι να μου προτείνει θα χαρώ πολύ..

----------


## μυσπ

> Και εγώ έχω διάθεση να το συζητήσΩ αν θες το mail μου είναι [email protected] μυσπ και εσύ αν το θες πάρτι κ όποιος άλλος θέλει να συζητήσουμε και έχει κάτι να μου προτείνει θα χαρώ πολύ..


Κοπελα μου ο,τι θελεις περισσοτερο στειλε μου εδωπερα στα εισερχομενα συνηθως καθομαι βραδυ κ θα σου στειλω απαντηση,Ειναι φανερο παντως πιστευω οτι πασχεις απο καταθλιψη γιαυτο συνηθειες που πριν σου αρεσαν τωρα δεν σου ειναι το ιδιο αρεστες,Κ αυτο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι η καταθλιψη ειναι κατι σαν μαυρο πεπλο σε σκεπαζει κ ολα για σενα ειναι ανωφελα,Ομως στην πραγματικοτητα ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ οτι σου ειναι ανωφελα ΔΕΝ ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα,Εχω πολυ μεγαλη πειρα απο καταθλιψη πηγαινω χρονια σε ειδικο κ γνωριζω οτι ετσι ειναι,Οταν καταλαβεις οτι το αγορι σου ειναι καλα κ το συνειδητοποιησεις πραγματικα τοτε θα ανακουφιστεις,Εγω να σου πω μετα τα δυσκολα σχολικα χρονια τον θανατο του πατερας μου κ την κακοποιηση παθαινω κατα καιρους καταθλιψη,Την πρωτη φορα που επαθα ημουν στο κρεβατι δεν ηθελα να ζησω να τρωγω κ ουτε εκανα τιποτα κ καθυστερησε παρα πολυ να περασει,Μετα εκανα την λαθος κινηση να κοψω τα χαπια κ επανηλθε βαρια καταθλιψη,Την δευτερη φορα ομως ημουν σουπερ δραστηρια βγαιναμε μαζι με το αγορι μου καφε κλαμπ φαγητο απο ολα εκανα δουλειες σπιτι εβγαινα με οικογενεικους φιλους της μητερας μου εβγαινα με την ξαδερφη μου πηγαινα ειδικο πνευματικο εκκλησια πηρα παλι χαπια περπατουσα κτλπ...αποτελεσμα?Η καταθλιψη περασε ΠΟΛΥ συντομοτερα απο την πρωτη φορα,Αυτο να το θυμασαι κ ετσι κ θελεις λεγε μου τα νεα σου

----------


## μυσπ

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...Εδωπερα ειναι περισσοτερο λεπτομερως η ιστορια μου ετσι κ θελεις διαβασε την εχουμε κοινο οτι αγαπαμε πολυ τα αγορια μας οι πατεραδες μας πεθαναν αποτομα κ τον αγωνα για ξεπερασουμε την καταθλιψη

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Ξύπνησα λίγο απότομα και η πρώτη μου δουλειά ήταν να μπω εδώ χιχι...μοιάζουμε τελικά βρε μυσπ μου...παρεμπιπτόντως με λένε φωτεινή χαρικα πολύ!! Διάβασα και την Ιστορία σου και πραγματικά κατάλαβα πολλά...πολύ μεγάλο ζόρι και το δικό σου,απορώ ποτέ θα βρεις δύναμη να μιλήσεις στο αγόρι σου,γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνεις,πρέπει να είμαστε ειλικρινής σε αυτούς που αγαπάμε...Δεν ξέρω αν σε ρώτησα ξανά αλλά όλο αυτό εσένα σου άφησε σωματικά???όπως και να το κάνεις τα φάρμακα βοηθάνε αλλΑ θέλει και προσωπική προσπάθεια την οποία εγώ δεν μπορώ μα κάνω μιας και αυτά που νιώθω με πάνε πίσω...φάρμακα φοβάμαι να ξαναπάρω,1ον για τις παρενέργειες στην καρδία και 2ον γιατί η σκέψη κ μόνο ότι τα παίρνω με τρελαίνει...μόνο 15 μέρες τα είχα πάρει κ τέλος..ούτε το αγόρι μου θέλει γιατί αντί να καλυτερευω γινόμουν χειρότερα...τώρα πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά η βοήθεια δεν είναι άμεση και ώρες-ώρες απελπίζομαι που πρέπει να περιμένω τόσο....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πολυ ενδιαφερον... μιλαμε καιρο με τη μυσπ.. ειδες τελικα που τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μιλαγα μαζι της σε μια περιοδο που ειμουν τοσο χαλια που κοντευα να σαλταρω απο το πολυ μπερδεμα κ μου βρηκε λυσεις που εγω κ 100 χρονια να σκεφτομουν δε θα μπορουσα να σκεφτω

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Τέλεια!!!! Μακάρι και εγώ να βρω μια λύση...πραγματικά το χρειάζομαι πολύ...σήμερα πάλι ξύπνησα τρομαγμενη.... :-(

----------


## SpyroKo

Δεν παθαινεις τιποτα.. 1 χρονο αυτα περναγα και εγω... με το χερι στο λαιμο και ελεγα ολη την ωρα, "και τωρα θα σταματησει, και τωρα θα σταματησει," καθε φορα τα ιδια
και τα ιδια... Νομιζα πως θα πεθανω 2000 φορες! Τελικα δεν επαθα τιποτα και ουτε θα παθω.. Παρανοιες ειναι ολα αυτα.. Εδω βλεπεις ατομα 50 χρονων που καπνιζουν ειναι
150 κιλα τρωνε οτι να ναι και ζουν μια χαρα! Και δεν ειναι 1 η 2 ειναι τοσοι που κυκλοφορουν.. Και φοβασαι εσυ? η εγω? η ο καθενας? Αυτες τις συγκοπες που λες τις 
παθαινουν ατομα που εχουν γεννηθει με προβλημα η κανουν πρωταθλητισμο και δεν προσεχουν και πιεζουν την καρδια τους στο επακρο... Που και αυτο ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο... εως απιθανο..
Γι'αυτο χαλαρωσε δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα και ζησε την ζωη σου οπως την ζουσες.

----------


## μυρτω93

sofaih εισαι πραγματικά πολύ τρομοκρατημένη προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις..δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει τα θέματα που έχουν ανοιχτεί για τις έκτακτες συστολές πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσουν! εγω υποφέρω τώρα 2χρόνια αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω παρα πολλές καθημερινα! είχε χαλάσει η ποιότητα της ζωής μου, ζήλευα όπως λές τον κόσμο και ήθελα πίσω την παλιά μου ζωή! πέρασα ένα φριχτό καλοκαίρι πήρα ηρεμηστικά που δεν μου έκαναν τπτ και ήμουν απελπισμένη! μετά δοκίμασα ομοιοπαθητική η οποία πιστεύω βοήθησε να ξαναβρώ λίγο τις ισορροπίες μου και να φύγει ο παράλογος φόβος! απ ότι κατάλαβα μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος δεν πρέπει να έχεις παρα πολλές έκτακτες έτσι δεν είναι? εγώ μπορεί να είχα χιλιάδες δεν χτυπουσε νορμαλ ποτέ η καρδιά μου! μέσα απ το forum είδα ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι και μάλιστα νέα παιδια που ταλαιπωρούνται απ αυτές! επίσης έχω βρεί και ατομα στο περιβάλλον μου που δεν ήξερα ότι αντιμετώπιζαν παρομοια προβλήματα..μάλιστα μια γυναίκα που τώρα είναι γυρω στα 60 κατι σε νεαρή ηλικια είχε το ίδιο θέμα και τελικά δεν επαθε κάτι..Έχω καταλήξει λοιπόν ότι ο οργανισμός όλων εμας με τις έκτακτες έχει μια μικρή προδιάθεση αλλά με το άγχος μας και την κακή διάθεση τα πράγματα γίνονται χειρότερα! εγώ πλέον προσπαθώ να ζήσω μ αυτές όπως μου είπαν όλοι οι καρδιολόγοι.. προσπάθησε και εσύ να ηρεμήσεις όσο μπορείς γιατί με το άγχος και τον πανικό απλα χειροτερεύουν!εγώ ακομη και τις μέρες που έχω πάρα πολλές προσπαθώ να κάνω υπομονή ακόμη και οι ορμόνες και ο κύκλος σε μας τις γυναίκες κάνουν τις έκτακτες χειρότερες!ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν όσα έγραψα..αλλά ειλικρίνα και το ξέρω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο μη τις φοβάσαι!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

ρε σπυρο εχεις δικιο σε αυτα που λες και σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ για τη συμβουλη σου....Ξερεις ποιο ειναι ομως το θεμα?πως ολο αυτο το διαστημα απο τοτε που μου συνεβει αυτο σταματησα να ζω....εχω πιστεψει οτι ειμαι καρδιοπαθης το εχω χωνεψει και αυτο με κανει και φοβαμαι περισσοτερο γιατι η καρδια δεν ειναι για αστεια.Να μου πεις μονη σου δεν εισαι ειναι και αλλοι ετσι,αλλα επειδη καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος δεν ξερεις πως εξελισσεται το καθε τι....αυτο βεβαια δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις οπως και ο καθενας δεν μπορει να ξερει το μελλον του...αλλα οταν ο φοβος σε κυριευει ολα αυτα γινονται χειροτερα...Ενας απο τους βασικους λογους που ειμαι ετσι ειναι η καταθλιψη και ο φοβος...λεω στον εαυτο μου, επειδη εχω διαβασει περιπτωσεις αλλων που εχουν το ιδιο και στην πορεια τους εγιναν χειροτερες, αν γινει και σε μενα αυτο δεν θα το αντεξω...καταλαβαινεις? Θελω να καπνισω να πιω τον καφε μου να χορεψω ακομα και να κανω σεξ και δεν ντρεπομαι να το πω,χωρις φοβο!!! Η βασικη μου σκεψη ειναι " ειμαι καρδιοπαθης, περιμενω να ερθει το τελος, δεν υπαρχει νοημα για τιποτα πια.." Ασε που μου εχει βγει και το αλλο...Βλεπω τον κοσμο και με τρομαζει...κοιταω τη λαοθαλασσα και λεω οτι ειμαι ενα μυρμυγκι μπροστα τους και οτι αν παθω κατι θα ειμαι απλα μια περιπτωση σαν ολες τις αλλες...φοβερα εγωιστικο αλλα αυτο λεω μεσα μου..ειμαι το ιδιο εννοειται με ολους τους ανθρωπους αλλα μπροστα τους νιωθω τοσο αβοθητη!!!ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ????


> Δεν παθαινεις τιποτα.. 1 χρονο αυτα περναγα και εγω... με το χερι στο λαιμο και ελεγα ολη την ωρα, "και τωρα θα σταματησει, και τωρα θα σταματησει," καθε φορα τα ιδια
> και τα ιδια... Νομιζα πως θα πεθανω 2000 φορες! Τελικα δεν επαθα τιποτα και ουτε θα παθω.. Παρανοιες ειναι ολα αυτα.. Εδω βλεπεις ατομα 50 χρονων που καπνιζουν ειναι
> 150 κιλα τρωνε οτι να ναι και ζουν μια χαρα! Και δεν ειναι 1 η 2 ειναι τοσοι που κυκλοφορουν.. Και φοβασαι εσυ? η εγω? η ο καθενας? Αυτες τις συγκοπες που λες τις 
> παθαινουν ατομα που εχουν γεννηθει με προβλημα η κανουν πρωταθλητισμο και δεν προσεχουν και πιεζουν την καρδια τους στο επακρο... Που και αυτο ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο... εως απιθανο..
> Γι'αυτο χαλαρωσε δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα και ζησε την ζωη σου οπως την ζουσες.

----------


## sofaih-deleted

ΜΥΡΤΩ μου γλυκια ναι εγω δεν εχω πολλες εχω μια εως 5 αυτες που καταλαβαινω τουλαχιστον, το χολντερ που ειχα βαλει ειχε πιασει δυο σε ενα 24 ωρο και εχει υπαρξει και μερα που δεν ειχα ουτε μια!!!! Αλλα γιατι φοβαμαι τοσο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...το αγορι μου εχει πελαγωσει...ολα μας τα λεφτα τα φαγαμε σε γιατρους και το αποτελεσμα ειναι κανενας απο αυτους δεν με βοηθησε πραγματικα...μου ειπαν να κοψω τον καφε και να μειωσω το τσιγαρο που ενταξει δεν ειναι και τρομερο αν και ο αρρυθμιολογος μου ειπε οτι το τσιγαρο δεν επηρεαζει...εσυ καπνιζεις?? εγω φοβαμαι να κανω ΚΑΙ αυτο!!!! ΔΡΑΜΑ ολα...τι να πω μακαρι να ειναι περαστικο σε ολους μας και να γινουμε και εμεις μεγαλοι και να το θυμομαστε....ειμαι μονο 23 αν απο τωρα τα κοψω ολα ποιο ειναι το νοημα???Αυτο σκευτομαι... Παω σε ψυχολογο αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια συζηταμε μονο μια ωρα την εβδομαδα και μολις τελειωσει η ωρα τελειωνει αποτομα και η συζητηση... θελω τοσο πολυ σε καποιον να μιλησω που να με καταλαβει γιαυτο μπηκα εδω...ειμαστε πολυ και θα ναι ωραια να ειμαστε ενωμενοι!!!!


> sofaih εισαι πραγματικά πολύ τρομοκρατημένη προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις..δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει τα θέματα που έχουν ανοιχτεί για τις έκτακτες συστολές πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσουν! εγω υποφέρω τώρα 2χρόνια αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω παρα πολλές καθημερινα! είχε χαλάσει η ποιότητα της ζωής μου, ζήλευα όπως λές τον κόσμο και ήθελα πίσω την παλιά μου ζωή! πέρασα ένα φριχτό καλοκαίρι πήρα ηρεμηστικά που δεν μου έκαναν τπτ και ήμουν απελπισμένη! μετά δοκίμασα ομοιοπαθητική η οποία πιστεύω βοήθησε να ξαναβρώ λίγο τις ισορροπίες μου και να φύγει ο παράλογος φόβος! απ ότι κατάλαβα μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος δεν πρέπει να έχεις παρα πολλές έκτακτες έτσι δεν είναι? εγώ μπορεί να είχα χιλιάδες δεν χτυπουσε νορμαλ ποτέ η καρδιά μου! μέσα απ το forum είδα ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι και μάλιστα νέα παιδια που ταλαιπωρούνται απ αυτές! επίσης έχω βρεί και ατομα στο περιβάλλον μου που δεν ήξερα ότι αντιμετώπιζαν παρομοια προβλήματα..μάλιστα μια γυναίκα που τώρα είναι γυρω στα 60 κατι σε νεαρή ηλικια είχε το ίδιο θέμα και τελικά δεν επαθε κάτι..Έχω καταλήξει λοιπόν ότι ο οργανισμός όλων εμας με τις έκτακτες έχει μια μικρή προδιάθεση αλλά με το άγχος μας και την κακή διάθεση τα πράγματα γίνονται χειρότερα! εγώ πλέον προσπαθώ να ζήσω μ αυτές όπως μου είπαν όλοι οι καρδιολόγοι.. προσπάθησε και εσύ να ηρεμήσεις όσο μπορείς γιατί με το άγχος και τον πανικό απλα χειροτερεύουν!εγώ ακομη και τις μέρες που έχω πάρα πολλές προσπαθώ να κάνω υπομονή ακόμη και οι ορμόνες και ο κύκλος σε μας τις γυναίκες κάνουν τις έκτακτες χειρότερες!ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν όσα έγραψα..αλλά ειλικρίνα και το ξέρω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο μη τις φοβάσαι!!

----------


## SpyroKo

Sofaih Ολα αυτα που λες, ΟΛΑ ομως τα ενιωθα και εγω. Αλλα θα δεις και μονη σου πως δεν θα παθεις τιποτα. Εγω ξερω, και να σου πω κατι? Και εγω πιστευα πως η δικια
μου η περιπτωση ηταν διαφορετικη. Και εγω εβλεπα λαοθαλασσες και μου κοβοντουσαν τα ποδια και ελεγα οτι σε μενα θα συμβει το κακο. 
Εγω ξερεις τι αισθανομουνα? Ωρες ωρες ενιωθα καποιος να ΣΤΙΒΕΙ την καρδια μου λες και παθαινω καρδιακο επεισοδιο, ενιωθα τους σφυγμους μου μια να βαραγαν τοσο
δυνατα και μια να βαραγαν αργα. Ενιωθα ολο μου το σωμα να μουδιαζει και πονους απο δω και πονους απο κει, και πονους στην πλατη, το κεφαλι μου να μουδιαζει, ενιωθα 
να πνιγομουνα, ενιωθα συνεχεια κοντα στην καρδια ολη την ωρα κατι να κουνιεται και να κανει τουκ τουκ, τουκ τουκ, που οσο αστειο και να ακουγεται εμενα μου 
κοβοντουσαν τα ποδια, ενιωθα πως μερικες φορες δεν υπαρχει καθολου χτυπος και ηταν σαν να επεφτα στο κενο και μετα στο καπακι να παθαινω κριση πανικου και να 
φτανω 150 bpm, ελεγα πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση εγω ειμαι τελειωμενος... Αλλα κοιτα ομως που τελικα λεω οχι.. λεω θα το αφησω και ολα καλα θα πανε.. 
Στην τελικη αμα γινει και τιποτα χεστηκα. Ας γινει. Τον θανατο πλεον δεν θα τον φοβαμαι. Το γεγονος οτι θα πεθανουμε καποια στιγμη δεν μπορουμε να το αλλαξουμε 
οποτε μεχρι τοτε απλα χαιρεσαι την ζωη σου. Δεν προκειται να παθεις κατι, εφοσον εχεις κανει τοσες εξετασεις και δεν σου εχουνε βρει κατι τι αγχωνεσαι? Και αυτο το εχω
ξαναπει, για να αναπτυχθει μια ασθενεια στην καρδια θελει πανω απο 10 χρονια. Οποτε τσεκαρεις την καρδια σου μετα απο 10 χρονια και ολα καλα θα πανε.. Αυτα τα αιφνιδια
που λενε ειναι ολα μαλακιες γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις ο αλλος τι εκανε. Εδω βλεπω ατομα με 10 χρονια χρηση βαριων ναρκωτικων και οχι οτι στεκονται στα ποδια τους αλλα η 
καρδια τους ακομα χτυπα. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις ποσο πολλα μπορει να αντεξει μια καρδια. Μην νιωθεις σαν καρδιοπαθης. Να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη στην καρδια σου! Ειναι δυνατη
και υγειεστατη! Στο εχουνε πει και οι γιατροι και στο λεμε και εμεις που εχουμε περασει τις εμπειριες που περνας και μην σου πω χειροτερα. Θα σου ελεγα κιαλλα απο τα 
συμπτωματα και τις παρανοιες τις δικιες μου αλλα δεν θελω να σε τρομαξω γιατι ειναι πραγματα που δεν σου εχουν περασει καν απο το μυαλο. Και αυτο το οτι νομιζεις οτι 
εισαι διαφορετικη περιπτωση μην αγχωνεσαι, ολοι μας εχουμε περασει τα ιδια και εχουμε σκεφτει ακριβως τα ιδια. Αρρωστοφοβικη μεχρι το κοκκαλο εισαι :P Το θεμα ειναι οπως σου ειπα, να καταλαβεις πως δεν εχεις προβλημα και ουτε καρδιοπαθης εισαι ουτε τιποτα τα παντα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο σου. Αλλα θελω να μου απαντησεις ειλικρινα. Εχεις κανει χρηση ουσιων? Εστω και κανναβη? Θα σου εξηγησω γιατι ρωταω.

----------


## μυρτω93

αγχώνεσαι με 5 την μέρα? ελα ρε sofaih ηρέμησε και ξεκόλλα! μακαρι να είχα μόνο 5 τη μέρα θα έκανα πάρτι!σου λέω οτι έχω άπειρες και το παλεύω οπότε σταμάτα να ασχολείσαι και θα περάσουν αμέσως! καλά κάνεις που πάς σε ψυχολόγο αρκεί να νιώθεις οτι σε βοηθάει! και μένα μου την έδινε που έχουν το νου τους στο ρολόι και σε διακόπτουν μη τυχον και περάσει λεπτο παραπάνω αλλά αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους δεν μπορούν να μας ακούν ώρες..δεν έχω κατι άλλο να σου πώ, ειλικρινά με 5έκτακτες δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θεωρείς τον εαύτό σου καρδιοπαθη..ο αρρυθμιολόγος μου έχει πει οτι και 100 τη μέρα φυσιολογικές θεωρούνται..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καταλαβαινω τους φοβου σου,ειναι παραλογοι γιατι ειναι εμμονικοι!Το οτι εχεις ομως τοσες λιγες αρρυθμιες,μην το συζητας καν!Εδω μιλαμε για χροοονια,καθημερινες & απειρες!!Οποτε,καταλαβαινε ς!Παιδια ειναι φοβοι που ξεκινανε(στους περισσοτερους)απο καποια εμπειρια θανατου απο καποιο κοντινο μας προσωπο που δυστυχως αν δεν τους νικησεις στην αρχη τους,γινονται εμμονες & μετα ζεις δυσκολα μαζι τους,τρομερα δυσκολα!Εχω ακουσει ατομα πως προσπαθησαν να το παλεψουν με ψυχοφαρμακα αλλα τελικα δεν ειδαν αποτελεσμα....εγω αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι επειδη το παλευω πολλα χρονια με διαφορους τροπους που καποιοι βοηθανε,οτι η δυναμη του μυαλου μας ειναι τεραστια & προσωπικα εγω οταν την βρησκω καποιες στιγμες νιωθω καταπληκτικα,ομως αυτα τα ατιμα τα σωματικα(που εχουν γινει πια εμμονη)σε φοβιζουν & σε προσγειωνουν αποτομα & ασχημα......το μυαλο εχει κολλησει στο σημειο της καρδιας & οτι συμβαινει εκει,σε φοβιζει,σου χαλαει την ηρεμια,την αυτοσυγκεντροση σου.....ειναι μεγαααλη συζητηση.Το οτι υπαρχει ομως τοσος κοσμος που ζει κατι παρομοιο με το δικο μας,ειναι τουλαχιστον παρηγορο!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Sofaih Ολα αυτα που λες, ΟΛΑ ομως τα ενιωθα και εγω. Αλλα θα δεις και μονη σου πως δεν θα παθεις τιποτα. Εγω ξερω, και να σου πω κατι? Και εγω πιστευα πως η δικια
> μου η περιπτωση ηταν διαφορετικη. Και εγω εβλεπα λαοθαλασσες και μου κοβοντουσαν τα ποδια και ελεγα οτι σε μενα θα συμβει το κακο. 
> Εγω ξερεις τι αισθανομουνα? Ωρες ωρες ενιωθα καποιος να ΣΤΙΒΕΙ την καρδια μου λες και παθαινω καρδιακο επεισοδιο, ενιωθα τους σφυγμους μου μια να βαραγαν τοσο
> δυνατα και μια να βαραγαν αργα. Ενιωθα ολο μου το σωμα να μουδιαζει και πονους απο δω και πονους απο κει, και πονους στην πλατη, το κεφαλι μου να μουδιαζει, ενιωθα 
> να πνιγομουνα, ενιωθα συνεχεια κοντα στην καρδια ολη την ωρα κατι να κουνιεται και να κανει τουκ τουκ, τουκ τουκ, που οσο αστειο και να ακουγεται εμενα μου 
> κοβοντουσαν τα ποδια, ενιωθα πως μερικες φορες δεν υπαρχει καθολου χτυπος και ηταν σαν να επεφτα στο κενο και μετα στο καπακι να παθαινω κριση πανικου και να 
> φτανω 150 bpm, ελεγα πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση εγω ειμαι τελειωμενος... Αλλα κοιτα ομως που τελικα λεω οχι.. λεω θα το αφησω και ολα καλα θα πανε.. 
> Στην τελικη αμα γινει και τιποτα χεστηκα. Ας γινει. Τον θανατο πλεον δεν θα τον φοβαμαι. Το γεγονος οτι θα πεθανουμε καποια στιγμη δεν μπορουμε να το αλλαξουμε 
> οποτε μεχρι τοτε απλα χαιρεσαι την ζωη σου. Δεν προκειται να παθεις κατι, εφοσον εχεις κανει τοσες εξετασεις και δεν σου εχουνε βρει κατι τι αγχωνεσαι? Και αυτο το εχω
> ...


 Σπυρο μου οχι δεν εχω κανει ποτε καμια χρηση ουσιων ουτε κανναβη ουτε τιποτα, γιατι ρωτας??? Εσυ εχεις ακομα εκτακτες? η το ξεπερασες? σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σου οπως ευχαριστω και τα κοριτσια...το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να νιωθω και αχαριστη γιατι εγω εχω τοσο λιγες ενω ολοι σας εχετε τοσες πολλες...δεν το κανω επειτηδες και ουτε θελω να σας φενεται παραλογο που το συζηταω...οταν εχεις ενα τοσο πρωτογνωρο σε σενα συναισθημα που εχει να κανει με την υγεια σου λογικο ειναι να κανεις σεναρια με το μυαλο σου και να πανικοβαλλεσαι...δεν υπαρχει πιστευω καποιος που να μην φοβαται κατι...απλα εμεις λογο αγχους ισως ειμαστε λιγο πιο πολυ παρατηρητικοι με τον εαυτο μας και βαζουμε το φοβο πανω απολα....εχω παει σε 8 καρδιολογους....και 1 αρρυθμιολογο 9!!! ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι θεμα αγχους και λεω και εγω τι ωραια μου εμειναν κουσουρι τωρα...καθε φορα που αγχωθω θα τις εχω? κανουν κακο στην καρδια? δεν μπορω να κανω τη ζωη που εκανα πριν? και αν μεινω στον τοπο? μεγαλωνοντας θα γινουν περισσοτερες?και αρχιζω και κλαιω και κλεινομαι στον εαυτο μου...σημερα περασα και απο την ψυχιατρο μου και μου ειπε να το παλεψω μονη μου και να μην παρω φαρμακα...ουτε εγω θελω,ουτε το αγορι μουυ...τον εχω απογοητευσει τοσο πολυ...τα εχω δει ολα ματαια,εχουν περασει απο το μυαλο μου ασχημες σκεψεις και αυτο ολο για την καρδια...τι να πω....δεν ξερεις η ιστορια του καθενα πως θα του εξελιχθει...απλα πιστευω στο θεο και ελπιζω...ολα αυτα λεγονται με μια λεξη...ΦΟΒΟΣ....ειτε ειναι λιγες ειτε πολλες ολοι οσοι το ξερουν,ξερουν και το συναισθημα που σου προκαλουν μαζι......

----------


## μυσπ

> Ξύπνησα λίγο απότομα και η πρώτη μου δουλειά ήταν να μπω εδώ χιχι...μοιάζουμε τελικά βρε μυσπ μου...παρεμπιπτόντως με λένε φωτεινή χαρικα πολύ!! Διάβασα και την Ιστορία σου και πραγματικά κατάλαβα πολλά...πολύ μεγάλο ζόρι και το δικό σου,απορώ ποτέ θα βρεις δύναμη να μιλήσεις στο αγόρι σου,γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνεις,πρέπει να είμαστε ειλικρινής σε αυτούς που αγαπάμε...Δεν ξέρω αν σε ρώτησα ξανά αλλά όλο αυτό εσένα σου άφησε σωματικά???όπως και να το κάνεις τα φάρμακα βοηθάνε αλλΑ θέλει και προσωπική προσπάθεια την οποία εγώ δεν μπορώ μα κάνω μιας και αυτά που νιώθω με πάνε πίσω...φάρμακα φοβάμαι να ξαναπάρω,1ον για τις παρενέργειες στην καρδία και 2ον γιατί η σκέψη κ μόνο ότι τα παίρνω με τρελαίνει...μόνο 15 μέρες τα είχα πάρει κ τέλος..ούτε το αγόρι μου θέλει γιατί αντί να καλυτερευω γινόμουν χειρότερα...τώρα πάω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά η βοήθεια δεν είναι άμεση και ώρες-ώρες απελπίζομαι που πρέπει να περιμένω τόσο....


Καλησπερα κοπελα μου μοιαζουμε καταλαβαινω τι περνας απλα πρεπει να το αποφασισεις εσυ κ το αγορι σου να κανετε πραγματα για να αναρωσεις πιο αμεσα απο την καταθλιψη,Οσο για μενα περασα ενα εφιαλτη κ αγωνιζομαι ακομα να ξεπερασω μια κ καλη την καταθλιψη κ μονο τωρα ειμαστε καλυτερα μαζι με το αγορι μου κ η φιλη μου που παντρευτηκε τον θειο μου επιτελους αρχισε παλι να μιλαει μαζι μου κ ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη,Απλα καταλαβαινεις ουτε το αγορι μου ουτε η δικοι μου ουτε η φιλη μου δεν γνωριζουνε τι μου εκανε αυτος κ ειναι πολυ λεπτη η θεση μου,Σωματικα η καταθλιψη με εκανε να νιωθω πιο αργοκινητη αρκετα χρονια πιο γερασμενη απο οσο ειμαι κ βεβαια ευκολη κοπωση προβληματικος υπνος ποτε κοιμομουν διαρκως ποτε καθολου κ ενα απεραντο βαρος μεσα μου που δεν περιγραφεται,Εμενα με λενε Μυρτω κ ειμαι 27 ετων κ ευελπιστω ξαναμιλαμε,Καλη δυναμη μαζι με το αγορι σου κ θα περασει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μια κ ειπες το ονομα σου Μυρτω θα σου πω καλα αυτο το παθαινω κ εγω ωρες ωρες συμπεριφερομαι σαν παππους καθομαι σε μια μερια κ δε σηκονομαι ειναι κ λιγο απο καταθλιψη αυτο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ εγω απο υπνο αστα.. το εριξα στην ολονυκτια ζωγραφικη...

----------


## SpyroKo

Είχα αρκετές έκτακτες κάθε μέρα σχεδόν 80-100 αλλά τις ξεπεράσα.. Απλά εγώ δεν μπόρεσα... κουραστικά να ασχολούμαι με την καρδιά μου όλη την ώρα και μέρα και με την μέρα λιγόστευαν και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μην με ενοχλεί... Όλα ξεπερνιούνται και ναι μπορείς να αποκτήσεις την ζωή που έκανες. Κοίτα, ίσως ένα κουσουράκι θα στο αφήσει αλλά είναι για καλό. Τουλάχιστον θα προσεχείς λίγο πιο πολύ το τι τρως, δεν θα καπνίζεις πολύ. Θα αλλάξεις τον καφέ με τσαγάκι, θα αρχίσεις να γυμνάζεσαι ώστε να αισθάνεσαι δυνατή. Όλα αυτά για καλό είναι. Απλά δεν πρέπει να το σκέφτεσαι.. πρέπει να αποκτήσεις τον έλεγχο του μυαλού σου πάλι και να πεις πως είσαι δυνατή και ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα. Δες παραδείγματα γύρω σου και θα καταλάβεις πόσο πιο δυνατή είσαι. Απλά σε ρώτησα για ουσίες διότι ξέρω ότι βοηθάνε πααρα πολύ να φέρουν φοβίες στην επιφάνεια και είναι λίγο παράξενο που δεν σε ξεκίνησε με διαταραχή πανικού. Τέλος πάντων κοίτα.. ούτε καρδιοπαθής είσαι ούτε τίποτα.. Πίστεψε με έχουμε περάσει και εμείς τα δικά μας.. Εγώ προσωπικά επανήλθα οπότε και ξέρω πως υπάρχει γυρισμός. Απλά δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι με την καρδιά σου... Η καρδιά σου θα είναι εκεί και θα χτυπάει όλη την ώρα είτε ανησυχείς είτε όχι... Διότι πραγματικά μερικές φορές πιστεύεις πως αν δεν αγχωθείς και πεις πως θα το ξεχάσεις εκεί είναι που νομίζεις ότι πραγματικά θα σταματήσει η καρδιά σου. Αλλά όμως άμα αγχωθείς πιστεύεις πως "κάνεις" εσύ την καρδιά σου να χτυπάει επειδή αγχώνεσαι. Έτσι δεν είναι? 
Αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι... η καρδιά σου ότι και να σκέφτεσαι εσύ πάντα θα χτυπάει οπότε δεν αξίζει να αγχώνεσα και να ζεις σε αυτή την σκοτοδίνη όλη την ώρα.. Πραγματικά άμα η καρδιά σου είχε στόμα θα σου έλεγε μα άσε ήσυχη επιτέλους, δεν έχω την ανάγκη σου από το άγχος που έχεις στο μυαλό σου! :D

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Είχα αρκετές έκτακτες κάθε μέρα σχεδόν 80-100 αλλά τις ξεπεράσα.. ?Απλά εγώ δεν μπόρεσα... κουραστικά να ασχολούμαι με την καρδιά μου όλη την ώρα και μέρα και με την μέρα λιγόστευαν και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μην με ενοχλεί... Όλα ξεπερνιούνται και ναι μπορείς να αποκτήσεις την ζωή που έκανες. Κοίτα, ίσως ένα κουσουράκι θα στο αφήσει αλλά είναι για καλό. Τουλάχιστον θα προσεχείς λίγο πιο πολύ το τι τρως, δεν θα καπνίζεις πολύ. Θα αλλάξεις τον καφέ με τσαγάκι, θα αρχίσεις να γυμνάζεσαι ώστε να αισθάνεσαι δυνατή. Όλα αυτά για καλό είναι. Απλά δεν πρέπει να το σκέφτεσαι.. πρέπει να αποκτήσεις τον έλεγχο του μυαλού σου πάλι και να πεις πως είσαι δυνατή και ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα. Δες παραδείγματα γύρω σου και θα καταλάβεις πόσο πιο δυνατή είσαι. Απλά σε ρώτησα για ουσίες διότι ξέρω ότι βοηθάνε πααρα πολύ να φέρουν φοβίες στην επιφάνεια και είναι λίγο παράξενο που δεν σε ξεκίνησε με διαταραχή πανικού. Τέλος πάντων κοίτα.. ούτε καρδιοπαθής είσαι ούτε τίποτα.. Πίστεψε με έχουμε περάσει και εμείς τα δικά μας.. Εγώ προσωπικά επανήλθα οπότε και ξέρω πως υπάρχει γυρισμός. Απλά δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι με την καρδιά σου... Η καρδιά σου θα είναι εκεί και θα χτυπάει όλη την ώρα είτε ανησυχείς είτε όχι... Διότι πραγματικά μερικές φορές πιστεύεις πως αν δεν αγχωθείς και πεις πως θα το ξεχάσεις εκεί είναι που νομίζεις ότι πραγματικά θα σταματήσει η καρδιά σου. Αλλά όμως άμα αγχωθείς πιστεύεις πως "κάνεις" εσύ την καρδιά σου να χτυπάει επειδή αγχώνεσαι. Έτσι δεν είναι? 
> Αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι... η καρδιά σου ότι και να σκέφτεσαι εσύ πάντα θα χτυπάει οπότε δεν αξίζει να αγχώνεσα και να ζεις σε αυτή την σκοτοδίνη όλη την ώρα.. Πραγματικά άμα η καρδιά σου είχε στόμα θα σου έλεγε μα άσε ήσυχη επιτέλους, δεν έχω την ανάγκη σου από το άγχος που έχεις στο μυαλό σου! :D


Αχ μακαρι να μπορούσα να ήμουν έτσι;;στα όνειρα πιστεύεις;;;σήμερα είδα και γενικότερα άμα βλέπω και είναι και ο πατέρας μου που έχει πεθάνει ε Εκεί τρελαίνομαι...τώρα ειδικά έτσι όπως είμαι όλα συμβάλουν εναντίον μου...και προληπτική έχω γίνει και απ'όλα...χθες προσπάθησα το απόγευμα λίγο να ξεχαστώ και τα κατάφερα...καθόμασταν με το αγόρι μου στο κρεβάτι και παίζαμε και ξαφνικά τσακ έκτακτη...Ε γύρισα πλευρο ξενερωσα και κοιμήθηκα...βασικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό...είναι πολύ περίεργο...εντάξει καρδιοπαθης δεν μας λες αλλά τότε γιατί αυτό να υπάρχει;;;όπως λες υπάρχουν άλλοι που κάνουν τέρατα και νιώθουν υπέροχα...εμείς τι κάναμε για να μαστε έτσι...εγωιστικοτατο ακούγεται εννοείται απλά το λέω γιατί σε όλους συνεβει από το πουθενά και δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον να το έχει ξεπέρασεΙ εντελώς...όπως και να χει ο κάθε ένας μας είναι διαφορετικός...πόσα αντέχει ένας Οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικό.Μακάρι να γίνουμε όλοι καλά αυτό παρακαλάω και για εσάς και για μένα...Σου λέω είναι εγωιστικο να το ζητάω ενώ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν και εννοείται ότι όλοι είμαστε το ίδιο...αλλά και εμείς παλεύουμε με τον δυνατότερο αντίπαλο..το μυαλό!!! Εν τω μεταξύ βλέπω και τι λέει και το ΝΕΤ για τις έκτακτες και τρέμω...καρδιά είναι δεν είναι δάχτυλο!!!!συγγνώμη αν σε κούρασα αλλά μόνο εσείς με καταλαβαίνεται...μακάρι να είχαμε πιο άμεση επικοινωνία...

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Καλησπερα κοπελα μου μοιαζουμε καταλαβαινω τι περνας απλα πρεπει να το αποφασισεις εσυ κ το αγορι σου να κανετε πραγματα για να αναρωσεις πιο αμεσα απο την καταθλιψη,Οσο για μενα περασα ενα εφιαλτη κ αγωνιζομαι ακομα να ξεπερασω μια κ καλη την καταθλιψη κ μονο τωρα ειμαστε καλυτερα μαζι με το αγορι μου κ η φιλη μου που παντρευτηκε τον θειο μου επιτελους αρχισε παλι να μιλαει μαζι μου κ ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη,Απλα καταλαβαινεις ουτε το αγορι μου ουτε η δικοι μου ουτε η φιλη μου δεν γνωριζουνε τι μου εκανε αυτος κ ειναι πολυ λεπτη η θεση μου,Σωματικα η καταθλιψη με εκανε να νιωθω πιο αργοκινητη αρκετα χρονια πιο γερασμενη απο οσο ειμαι κ βεβαια ευκολη κοπωση προβληματικος υπνος ποτε κοιμομουν διαρκως ποτε καθολου κ ενα απεραντο βαρος μεσα μου που δεν περιγραφεται,Εμενα με λενε Μυρτω κ ειμαι 27 ετων κ ευελπιστω ξαναμιλαμε,Καλη δυναμη μαζι με το αγορι σου κ θα περασει


 αυτό λέω και εγώ θα περάσει...;;;σκευτικα και για ομοιοπαθητική...αν ξέρει κάποιος πληροφορίες ας μου πει...Μυρτώ μου ελπίζω να μιλάμε όλοι μαζί εδώ τελικά το ΝΕΤ έχει και τα καλά του..βρίσκεις και κάπου κατανόηση...το αγόρι μου,η μάνα μου,οι γονείς του κανένας δεν με έχει καταλάβει όλοι με έχουν για ψυχανομαλη δεν το λένε βέβαια αφού οι εξετάσεις μου είναι μια χαρά νομίζουν ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου...τις έκτακτες ούτε που τις υπολογίζουν μου λένε και αυτοί ότι είναι από άγχος...ώρες ώρες μου έρχεται να Την κάνω με ελαφρά να μην ακούω κανένα...από τη μια ότι λεφτά είχαμε στην άκρη με το αγόρι μου τα φάγαμε...και όλα αυτά από το φόβο μου και για να μου λένε οι γιατροί ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και χωρίς κανένας να βοήθησε ουσιαστικά...ο ψυχολογος μου είπε να μην έχω τύψεις γιατί αυτά τα έκανα για να προστατεύσω τον εαυτό μου...τώρα έτσι όπως είμαι μπορώ...;;;;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως γραφεις μου θυμιζεις εμενα.. το εχω περασει κ εγω αυτο κ ολοι με ελεγαν τρελο ολοι οι συγγενεις μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

νομιζω οτι τωρα απο αυτα που λες αρχισα να καταλαβαινω τι σου φταιει δε θελω να σε στεναχωρισω αλλα το αγορι σου οφειλε να σε καταλαβει εισαι μονη μεσα σε ανθρωπους που δε σε καταλαβενουν αυτο σε οδηγησε ως εδω..

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> νομιζω οτι τωρα απο αυτα που λες αρχισα να καταλαβαινω τι σου φταιει δε θελω να σε στεναχωρισω αλλα το αγορι σου οφειλε να σε καταλαβει εισαι μονη μεσα σε ανθρωπους που δε σε καταλαβενουν αυτο σε οδηγησε ως εδω..


 κοίτα όποιος δεν το έχει περάσει Δεν ξέρει πως είναι...ο μοναδικός που είναι κοντά μου και με στηρίζει είναι το αγόρι μου..εκείνος είναι αλλιώς απλά ώρες ώρες νευριάζει γιατί μου λέει ότι δεν προσπαθώ και εγώ καθόλοΥ να το ξεπεράσω...όχι ότι έχει Κ άδικο...Η μάνα μου όλο αυτό το διάστημα ήταν κλεισμένη στο σπίτι για να με στηρίζει και μόλις είδε τις εξετάσεις ότι είναι καλές δεν ξανά ασχολήθηκε και με παίρνει στην πλάκα..Η υπόλοιπη οικογένεια δεν θέλει να ξανά ακούσει για γιατρούς και ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου....

----------


## μυρτω93

ρε αλεξανδρε συγγνώμη κιόλας δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει και τι κάνεις στο forum..την έχεις δει λίγο ψυχολόγος ή δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις και απαντάς σε όλους? δεν έχω καταλάβει ειλικρινά ποιο είναι το προβλημά σου γιατι απαντας λιγο πολύ σε όλα τα θέματα με γενικότητες και στο τέλος βγάζεις και περίεργα συμπεράσματα..όπως αυτο που είπες στην κοπέλα για το αγόρι της..τεσπα αν εσυ γεμίζεις έτσι τις ώρες σου και σε ευχαριστει τι να πω? sofaih η ομοιοπαθητικη εσενα που δεν έχεις και μεγάλο προβλημα πιστεύω οτι θα σε βοηθήσει! εμένα πάντως με ανακούφισε αρκετά..ούτε εγω είχα δοκιμασει ποτε ξανα στην ζωή μου, δεν ήξερα καν τι είναι ,μεχρι που μου την σύστησε καποιος άλλος που τον είχε βοηθήσει. Στην κατασταση που ήμουν δεν είχα κάτι να χάσω και ξεκίνησα!

----------


## SpyroKo

> Αχ μακαρι να μπορούσα να ήμουν έτσι;;στα όνειρα πιστεύεις;;;σήμερα είδα και γενικότερα άμα βλέπω και είναι και ο πατέρας μου που έχει πεθάνει ε Εκεί τρελαίνομαι...τώρα ειδικά έτσι όπως είμαι όλα συμβάλουν εναντίον μου...και προληπτική έχω γίνει και απ'όλα...χθες προσπάθησα το απόγευμα λίγο να ξεχαστώ και τα κατάφερα...καθόμασταν με το αγόρι μου στο κρεβάτι και παίζαμε και ξαφνικά τσακ έκτακτη...Ε γύρισα πλευρο ξενερωσα και κοιμήθηκα...βασικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που προέρχεται όλο αυτό...είναι πολύ περίεργο...εντάξει καρδιοπαθης δεν μας λες αλλά τότε γιατί αυτό να υπάρχει;;;όπως λες υπάρχουν άλλοι που κάνουν τέρατα και νιώθουν υπέροχα...εμείς τι κάναμε για να μαστε έτσι...εγωιστικοτατο ακούγεται εννοείται απλά το λέω γιατί σε όλους συνεβει από το πουθενά και δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον να το έχει ξεπέρασεΙ εντελώς...όπως και να χει ο κάθε ένας μας είναι διαφορετικός...πόσα αντέχει ένας Οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικό.Μακάρι να γίνουμε όλοι καλά αυτό παρακαλάω και για εσάς και για μένα...Σου λέω είναι εγωιστικο να το ζητάω ενώ υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν και εννοείται ότι όλοι είμαστε το ίδιο...αλλά και εμείς παλεύουμε με τον δυνατότερο αντίπαλο..το μυαλό!!! Εν τω μεταξύ βλέπω και τι λέει και το ΝΕΤ για τις έκτακτες και τρέμω...καρδιά είναι δεν είναι δάχτυλο!!!!συγγνώμη αν σε κούρασα αλλά μόνο εσείς με καταλαβαίνεται...μακάρι να είχαμε πιο άμεση επικοινωνία...


Με τα ονειρα ετσι και ετσι. Βεβαια τωρα τελευταια βλεπω παρα πολλα... Αλλα ηταν ενα ονειρο που με ειχε κανει να απορω. Οι 2 διδυμες αδερφες μου παιζουν ποδοσφαιρο και η μια απο αυτες ειναι τερματοφυλακας. Η τερματοφυλακας λοιπον πριν απο 2 μηνες περιπου ειχε τραυματιστει πολυ σοβαρα στον αυχενα και ζαλιζοταν και τετοια και ειχε μπει στο χειρουργιο. Βεβαια τωρα ειναι μια χαρα διοτι δεν χρειαστηκε να χειρουργηθει αλλα μπηκε χειρουργιο για καλο και για κακο προλειπτικα. Εγω μενω στο εξωτερικο και η οικγενεια μου δεν μου ειπε τιποτα μεχρι να γινει καλα η αδερφη μου για να μην με τρομαξουνε. Αλλα εγω χωρις να ξερω τιποτα, ειδα στο ονειρο μου οτι η μανα μου με πηγε στο χειρουργιο και ειδα και την αδερφη μου να ηταν διπλα μου αλλα ειδα μονο αυτη. Ε και την επομενη μερα που με ενημερωσαν οτι εγινε αυτο το συμβαν ειχα μεινει με το ακουστικο στα χερια και δεν εβγαζα μιλια για 2 λεπτα :P Οποτε ναι κατι παιζει με τα ονειρα. Μην ξενερωνεις με τις εκτακτες. Ενας καρδιολογος ειχε πει πως θα ηταν πραγματικα θαυμα αμα καποιος πεθαινε απο αυτες. Αυτο δεν το παθαινεις για καποιο ιδιαιτερο λογο, ειμαστε ανθρωπινοι οργανισμοι και εχουμε και τα προβληματα μας. Βεβαια χιλιες φορες να εχω καρδιοφοβια και να αγχωνομαι λιγο παραπανω παρα να ειμαι καρδιοπαθης. Αμα πας μια βολτα στο νοσοκομειο και δεις πως ειναι πραγματικα οι αρρωστοι τοτε θα ηρεμισεις και θα καταλαβεις πως τελικα εισαι παρα πολυ καλα! Πρεπει να δεις τα χειροτερα βασικα για να εκτιμησεις τα καλλιτερα. Αλλα συμβαινει και στους καλλιτερους. Αμα ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ ποσοι ηθοποιοι και ποσοι τραγουδιστες εχουν τα ιδια με εμας θα παθεις πλακα. Απλα πρεπει να μαθεις να ζεις με αυτο. Δεν ειναι κατι κακο. Και λιγο πολυ ολοι οι ανθρωποι ψιλοφοβουνται απλα εμεις παραπανω απ οτι θα επρεπε. Απλα πρεπει να βαλουμε στο μυαλο μας οτι δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν θα κατσουμε να σκασουμε κιολας. Οποτε χαλαρωσε και αμα παθαινεις και καμια εκτακτη απλα μην δινεις σημασια.

Υ.Γ. : Εμενα μου πηρε 1 χρονο να μαθω να σκεφτομαι ετσι. Απλα ειναι στο χερι σου το ποσο θες να ξεφυγεις απο αυτο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχθες δεν βγηκε ολο μου το μηνυμα.....εγραφα λοιπον οτι τετοιες φοβιες,τις περισσοτερες φορες(η δικη μου περιπτωση για παραδειγμα),ξεκινανε απ την απωλεια ενος αγαπημενου προσωπου,ξαφνικα.Εγω εχασα τον αγαπημενο μου μπαμπα(52 ετων)απο καρδια,ξαφνικα,απο τοτε αλλαξε ολη μου η ζωη....ξεκινησε σιγα σιγα η αρρωστοφοβια & αργοτερα εγινε εμμονος φοβος(περισσοτερο με την καρδια)οποτε υποχονδριαση.....καρδιολογο  και ενα σωρο αλλες ειδικοτητες,λεφτα πολλα.....πολυ καλη δουλεια κανει η ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι βοηθαει στο να σου "δειξει" δρομους που μπορουν να σε ηρεμισουν,αλλα την διαδρομη & την προσπαθεια την κανεις μονος σου!Κι εγω πηγα σε νευρολογο αλλα εκτος του οτι εγω δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια,μου ειπε πως εχω την δυνατοτητα να το αντιμετοπισω χωρις αυτα....οποτε το παλευω!Αυτο που το κανει εξαιρετικα δυσκολο ειναι οτι τα σωματικα σε κοβουν,σε τσακιζουν.......και φυσικα εκει ερχεσαι αντιμετοπος με τον κολοφοβο!Κατι αλλο που ηθελα να γραψω εχει να κανει με τους ανθρωπους που εχουμε κοντα μας.Εγω οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,ειμαι παντρεμενη με εναν υπεροχο αντρα που ομως ουτε μπορει να καταλαβει απολυτα τι ειναι αυτο που βιωνω,ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενος να ξερει η να μαθει αλλα ουτε & εγω θελω!Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζεις μαζι με εναν υποχονδριο και ετσι το μονο που πρεπει να περιμενει καποιος τετοιος ανθρωπος ειναι η αγαπη & τιποτα αλλο....το να επιφορτιζει με τους φοβους και τα αγχη του ενας υποχονδριος τον συντροφο του,συνεχως,μονο καλο δεν μπορει να του κανει!Αλλο μοιραζομαι αυτα που με βασανιζουν & αλλο βομβαρδιζω ασταματητα με τις εμμονες μου καποιον που δεν μπορει να καταλαβει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν το εχει βιωσει!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ρε αλεξανδρε συγγνώμη κιόλας δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει και τι κάνεις στο forum..την έχεις δει λίγο ψυχολόγος ή δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις και απαντάς σε όλους? δεν έχω καταλάβει ειλικρινά ποιο είναι το προβλημά σου γιατι απαντας λιγο πολύ σε όλα τα θέματα με γενικότητες και στο τέλος βγάζεις και περίεργα συμπεράσματα..όπως αυτο που είπες στην κοπέλα για το αγόρι της..τεσπα αν εσυ γεμίζεις έτσι τις ώρες σου και σε ευχαριστει τι να πω? sofaih η ομοιοπαθητικη εσενα που δεν έχεις και μεγάλο προβλημα πιστεύω οτι θα σε βοηθήσει! εμένα πάντως με ανακούφισε αρκετά..ούτε εγω είχα δοκιμασει ποτε ξανα στην ζωή μου, δεν ήξερα καν τι είναι ,μεχρι που μου την σύστησε καποιος άλλος που τον είχε βοηθήσει. Στην κατασταση που ήμουν δεν είχα κάτι να χάσω και ξεκίνησα!


 θελει αναρωτιεμαι πολυ μυαλο για να καταλαβεις σχεδον τα αυτονοητα για παραδειγμα διαβασε 


> το αγόρι μου,η μάνα μου,οι γονείς του κανένας δεν με έχει καταλάβει όλοι με έχουν για ψυχανομαλη


 κ μου λες κ ολας κ τι λεω κ ολας? μηπως συφωνεις μαζι τους κ ολας? επισης να εισαι σιγουρη οτι ετσι οπως το πας δε θα καταλαβεις ουτε το πρασινο μαη πιο ειναι το προβλημα μου αφου οταν ακουω τετια δεν ανοιγομαι με τιποτα .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> κοίτα όποιος δεν το έχει περάσει Δεν ξέρει πως είναι...ο μοναδικός που είναι κοντά μου και με στηρίζει είναι το αγόρι μου..εκείνος είναι αλλιώς απλά ώρες ώρες νευριάζει γιατί μου λέει ότι δεν προσπαθώ και εγώ καθόλοΥ να το ξεπεράσω...όχι ότι έχει Κ άδικο...Η μάνα μου όλο αυτό το διάστημα ήταν κλεισμένη στο σπίτι για να με στηρίζει και μόλις είδε τις εξετάσεις ότι είναι καλές δεν ξανά ασχολήθηκε και με παίρνει στην πλάκα..Η υπόλοιπη οικογένεια δεν θέλει να ξανά ακούσει για γιατρούς και ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου....


 δε μπορω πραγματικα να καταλαβω πως γινετε οι ανθρωποι να περιπλεκουν τοσο πολυ τα πραγματα σε τετοιο σημειο δηλαδη θα πρεπει να εισαι διανυα για να καταλαβεις οτι 1+1=2 ? εσυ η ιδια ελεγες πιο πριν οτι ολοι σε εχουν για...... οτι θες να τους παρατισεις ολους κ να τη κανεις κ οτι δε σε καταλαβαινει κανενας.... *πως γινετε αυτο να μη σε κανει να διαμαρτυρεσε?* μαλιστα μου ειχε τυχει κ εμενα κατι σχετικο παλιοτερα οταν ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα κ ολοι με ελεγαν τρελο κ εγω δε τους ελεγα τιποτα κ συνεχιζοταν αυτη η κατασταση συνεχεια σα να την αποδεχομουν

θα πρεπει δηλαδη να ειναι καπιος φωστηρας για να καταλαβει κατι τοσο αυτονοητο? 
πως ειναι δυνατον καπιος να νιωθει καλα οταν οι αλλοι του εχουν φορτωσει ολα αυτα κ αυτος δεν αντιδρα καν? 

κ μη νομιζεις οτι εγω ειμαι κανενας υπερδιανοουμενος απο οτι εχω μετρισει το μυαλο μου ειμαι σχετικα μετριας αποδοσης αλλα δεν ανελυσα κ κανενα θεμα πυρινικης φυσικης.

----------


## SpyroKo

Αλεξανδρε... Κοιτα.. καλλιτερα να εστιαζεις στην λυση του προβληματος παρα να εστιαζεις στο προβλημα. Εκει ειναι που δημιουργουνται πιο πολλα προβληματα. Απλα κοιτα απο την αρχη το πως ηταν αυτο το ποστ και πως εχει καταλειξει. Δεν νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησεις? Καλλιτερα απαντα στο ποστ αλλα βρες κατι εποικοδομητικο, κατι που θα βοηθησει το ατομο που ανοιξε το ποστ προσωπικα. Το να ριχνεις εσυ το φταιξιμο σε οικογενεια και σε φιλους του ατομου αυτου δεν προκειται να λυσει τιποτα. Η Sofaih ειναι λογικο να ειπε κατι τετοιο. Ειναι το ατομο που ανοιξε το ποστ και απο αυτα που λεει εσυ πρεπει να προτεινεις μια λυση αλλα χωρις να μπλεκεις τριτους. Οι τριτοι δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα. Και οταν προκειτα για φοβια προκειται για μια διαταραχη που βρησκεται στο ατομο. Εκει οπως ειπα προτεινεις και λες την γνωμη σου πανω σε αυτο και βγαζεις απ εξω ατομα που δεν εχουν να κανουν. Το ειπες και μονος σου, ηρθε σε αυτο το φορουμ να ακουσει την γνωμη σου, την γνωμη μου, την γνωμη ολων, διοτι πλεον δεν υπαρχει καποιος να την καταλαβει και ειναι λογικο και φυσιολογικο. Δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι. Αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση επικεντρονομαστε στην λυση του προβληματος οπως ειπα.. Δεν εινα αναγκη να βγαζουμε νευρα και να ριχνουμε εμεις το φταιξιμο σε αλλους. Εμεις ειμαστε αυτοι που θα ηρεμησουμε τα ατομα που εχουν το προβλημα η τουλαχιστον να προσπαθησουμε.. Στην τελικη εγω το βλεπω σαν μια απλη φοβια, και ας περασα απο το σταδιο που νομιζα οτι αυτο θα με σκοτωνε ισα με 2000 φορες.. Ηρεμα.

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Σπυρο μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ το ιδιο και ολους σας....Μυρτω μου εχω ακουσει διαφορες περιπτωσεις για την ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο τα φαρμακα ειναι αξιοπιστα,η αν σου δεινουν φαρμακα η ποια ακριβως ειναι η διαδικασια τελος παντων.... Ρανη μου ναι ολα απο εκει ξεκινανε κοπελα μου αλλα το θεμα ειναι γιατι το αγχος μας σωματοποιειται??? Αφου λενε για τις εκτακτες οτι ειναι απο αγχος τοτε πως γινεται να σου ερχονται την ωρα που δεν εισαι αγχωμενη η εκει που δεν το περιμενεις??Ειναι λιγο κουλο να εμφανιζονται ξαφνικα,και γενικοτερα στον περιγυρο μου δεν εχω ακουσει καποιον με παρομοιο προβλημα ποτε,εκτος απο τον καρδιολογο που ειχα παει που μου ειπε οτι ειχε και εκεινος μικροτερος και τωρα αμα πινει που και που κανα ουισκι τον πιανει....δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρη κατα ποσο μου ελεγε και αληθεια η τα ελεγε για να με παρηγορησει αλλα τελος παντων....Αλεξανδρε εχω διαμαρτυρηθει πολλες φορες και εχοθμε κανει απειρες συζητησεις μεσα στο σπιτι μου για αυτο...Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι τελικα ολοι οσοι ειναι εξω απο το χορο πολλα τραγουδια ξερουν,οπως ειναι και στις δικες σας περιτωσεις να φανταστω....κανενας δεν εχει ανησυχησει τοσο πολυ εκτος απο το αγορι μου που ενταξυ και εκεινος τον τελεθταιο καιρο μετα απο τοσους γιατρους εχει πελαγωσει,δεν ξερει τι να πει....Δεν βγαινουμε δεν παμε πουθενα γιατι φοβαμαι τοσο μα τοσο πολυ και ολη μας η ζωη εχει μεινει στασιμη....Πρεπει ομως να βρεθει μια λυση δεν παει αλλο!!! Μαζι με μενα καταστρεφεται και εκεινος...Δεν θελει με τιποτα να με αφησει αλλα και γω πως να κανω μια νεα αρχη αφου νιωθω τοσο τρομο μεσα μου,τοση ανασφαλεια,και εχω και αυτες??? Δεν ειναι ευκολο...που να ειχα και παιδια δηλαδη θα τα ειχα καταστεψει....πως θα κανω παιδια η πως θα αντιμετωπισω κατι που μπορει να μου συμβει???? ΚΟΤΑ!!! Εγω που επαιρνα την πετρα και την εστηβα....Ειναι τοσο μακαβριες οι σκεψεις μου, σημερα πηγα να φτιαξω τα νυχια μου,σηκωτη απο εκεινον βασικα γιατι εγω παλι δεν ηθελα,και ολο σκευτομουν αφου μπορει να μην ζεις γιατι να τα φτιαξεις και αλλα τετοια πολυ ωραια,με επιασε και εκλαιγα και ειχα παλι πελαγωσει....Η πρεπει να την δω αλλιως η δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο μενει να κανω....Πραγματικα δεν εχω νιωσει πιο χαλια ποτε μου...Απο τοτε που επαθα εκτακτες εχει τελειωσει η ζωη μου......... :((((((

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Ενταξει Σπυρο μου μην αγχωνεσαι ο καθε ενας εκφραζει τη γνωμη του οπως νομιζει..δεν παρεξηγω....οπως ακριβως το ειπες ειναι....μια σανιδα αναζηταω απο καποιον που εχει περασει το ιδιο και πραγματικα μακαρι να μπορεσω να πιαστω.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ ομως συνεχιζω να καταλαβαινω τι λες.. ακομα κ σημερα μου χει τυχει αρκετες φορες να με βρει τι ξημερωμα ακογοντας αυτο το τραγουδι http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQSYqh1eMF4 κ η αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2hlwGa5f-I ζωγραφιζοντας αφου εγω οταν δεν ειμαι καλα το ριχνω στις ζωγραφιες ακουω κ κανενα τραγουδι κ μου περναει το σιγουρο ειναι οτι σε πιανω απολυτα ετσι οπως σκεφτεσαι συγνωμη για το υφος μου στο προιγουμενο ποστ δεν απευθυνοταν σε εσενα αλλα σε αλλους οστοσο σκεψου λιγο αυτα που ελεγα καλο θα σου κανει...

----------


## sofaih-deleted

με αυτα τα τραγουδια σου περναει??? Ωραια πολυ δεν λεω αλλα δεν ειναι λίγο καπως.....???

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι αμα πλακωθω στη ζωγραφικη τα ακουσω κ ξεδωσω ναι μου περναει ... αλλα δεν αφηνω κανενα να μου μιλα ασχημα κ να με προσβαλει απο αυτους που ζω μαζι τους αλλιως θα ξεσπασω πανω τους αν το κανουν κ ετσι δεν επιχειρουν να το κανουν... αλλα εγω ειμαι καπως ετσι κυκλοθυμικος νευριαζω φρικαρω φορτωνω ξεφορτωνω κ μετα ηρεμω οπως τη βροχη που μετα βγαινει το ουρανιο τοξο...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Εχθες δεν βγηκε ολο μου το μηνυμα.....εγραφα λοιπον οτι τετοιες φοβιες,τις περισσοτερες φορες(η δικη μου περιπτωση για παραδειγμα),ξεκινανε απ την απωλεια ενος αγαπημενου προσωπου,ξαφνικα.Εγω εχασα τον αγαπημενο μου μπαμπα(52 ετων)απο καρδια,ξαφνικα,απο τοτε αλλαξε ολη μου η ζωη....ξεκινησε σιγα σιγα η αρρωστοφοβια & αργοτερα εγινε εμμονος φοβος(περισσοτερο με την καρδια)οποτε υποχονδριαση.....καρδιολογο  και ενα σωρο αλλες ειδικοτητες,λεφτα πολλα.....πολυ καλη δουλεια κανει η ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι βοηθαει στο να σου "δειξει" δρομους που μπορουν να σε ηρεμισουν,αλλα την διαδρομη & την προσπαθεια την κανεις μονος σου!Κι εγω πηγα σε νευρολογο αλλα εκτος του οτι εγω δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια,μου ειπε πως εχω την δυνατοτητα να το αντιμετοπισω χωρις αυτα....οποτε το παλευω!Αυτο που το κανει εξαιρετικα δυσκολο ειναι οτι τα σωματικα σε κοβουν,σε τσακιζουν.......και φυσικα εκει ερχεσαι αντιμετοπος με τον κολοφοβο!Κατι αλλο που ηθελα να γραψω εχει να κανει με τους ανθρωπους που εχουμε κοντα μας.Εγω οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,ειμαι παντρεμενη με εναν υπεροχο αντρα που ομως ουτε μπορει να καταλαβει απολυτα τι ειναι αυτο που βιωνω,ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενος να ξερει η να μαθει αλλα ουτε & εγω θελω!Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζεις μαζι με εναν υποχονδριο και ετσι το μονο που πρεπει να περιμενει καποιος τετοιος ανθρωπος ειναι η αγαπη & τιποτα αλλο....το να επιφορτιζει με τους φοβους και τα αγχη του ενας υποχονδριος τον συντροφο του,συνεχως,μονο καλο δεν μπορει να του κανει!Αλλο μοιραζομαι αυτα που με βασανιζουν & αλλο βομβαρδιζω ασταματητα με τις εμμονες μου καποιον που δεν μπορει να καταλαβει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν το εχει βιωσει!


.....δυστυχως,δεν ξερω τι γινεται και τα μηνυματα που γραφω βγαινουν μισα!!Παλι βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι ολοκληρομενο......

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Μαλιστα...ειναι ωραιο να βρησκεις τροπους να ξεπερνας το προβλημα σου!!! Αλιμονο σε μενα!!!!! Μακαρι η θετικη σας ενεργεια να με βοηθησει πραγματικα....γιατι δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα αν δεν εβρησκα τουλαχιστον καποιον που να καταλαβαινει!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Εχθες δεν βγηκε ολο μου το μηνυμα.....εγραφα λοιπον οτι τετοιες φοβιες,τις περισσοτερες φορες(η δικη μου περιπτωση για παραδειγμα),ξεκινανε απ την απωλεια ενος αγαπημενου προσωπου,ξαφνικα.Εγω εχασα τον αγαπημενο μου μπαμπα(52 ετων)απο καρδια,ξαφνικα,απο τοτε αλλαξε ολη μου η ζωη....ξεκινησε σιγα σιγα η αρρωστοφοβια & αργοτερα εγινε εμμονος φοβος(περισσοτερο με την καρδια)οποτε υποχονδριαση.....καρδιολογο  και ενα σωρο αλλες ειδικοτητες,λεφτα πολλα.....πολυ καλη δουλεια κανει η ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι βοηθαει στο να σου "δειξει" δρομους που μπορουν να σε ηρεμισουν,αλλα την διαδρομη & την προσπαθεια την κανεις μονος σου!Κι εγω πηγα σε νευρολογο αλλα εκτος του οτι εγω δεν ηθελα να παρω χαπια,μου ειπε πως εχω την δυνατοτητα να το αντιμετοπισω χωρις αυτα....οποτε το παλευω!Αυτο που το κανει εξαιρετικα δυσκολο ειναι οτι τα σωματικα σε κοβουν,σε τσακιζουν.......και φυσικα εκει ερχεσαι αντιμετοπος με τον κολοφοβο!Κατι αλλο που ηθελα να γραψω εχει να κανει με τους ανθρωπους που εχουμε κοντα μας.Εγω οπως εχω ξαναγραψει,ειμαι παντρεμενη με εναν υπεροχο αντρα που ομως ουτε μπορει να καταλαβει απολυτα τι ειναι αυτο που βιωνω,ουτε ειναι υποχρεωμενος να ξερει η να μαθει αλλα ουτε & εγω θελω!Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζεις μαζι με εναν υποχονδριο και ετσι το μονο που πρεπει να περιμενει καποιος τετοιος ανθρωπος ειναι η αγαπη & τιποτα αλλο....το να επιφορτιζει με τους φοβους και τα αγχη του ενας υποχονδριος τον συντροφο του,συνεχως,μονο καλο δεν μπορει να του κανει!Αλλο μοιραζομαι αυτα που με βασανιζουν & αλλο βομβαρδιζω ασταματητα με τις εμμονες μου καποιον που δεν μπορει να καταλαβει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν το εχει βιωσει!


Για αλλη μια φορα,δυστυχως,ειχα γραψει καποια πραγματα για τις σχεσεις των υποχονδριων με τους συντροφους τους αλλα δεν βγηκαν....ολο κοβονται στη μεση τα μηνυματα μου,δεν ξερω τι γινεται!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Περασα αλλη μια φορα απο τον καρδιολογο μου...μην με βρισετε!!! και τον ρωτησα αν παιζει ρολο αν οι εκτακτες προερχονται απο τους κολπους η τις κοιλιες...και μου ειπε πως δεν παιζει...τι να πω δεν ξερω....θεωρειται ασθενεια ρε παιδια η οχι?? ολοι μου λενε πως δεν θεωρειται ασθενεια αλλα εγω νιωθω σαν ασθενης...ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε να παω να με δει μετα την εμμηνοπαυση....δεν θελω να με φανταστω τοτε πως θα μαι....(αν υπαρχω και θελει ο θεος)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συμφωνώ με τη Ρανη.
Το ίδιο είχα πάθει και γω λιγο διαστημα μετά το θάνατο της μαμάς μου από καρδιά.
Νόμιζα πως κάτι έχω και θα πάθω έμφραγμα :Ρ
Ευτυχώς το ξεπερασα σχετικά εύκολα και με πολλή βοήθεια από εδώ μέσα.
Φωτεινή θεωρώ ότι το ίδιο περνάς και συ. Προσπάθησε να το βλέπεις λογικά όταν σε πιάνει φοβία και άσε το χρόνο να κυλήσει υπερ σου :)

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Γεια σου Θεοφανια!!! Το θεμα ειναι οτι εμενα εχουν περασει 7 χρονια απο το θανατο του πατερα μου τωρα μου βγηκε??? Αυτο ειναι που αναρωτιεμαι...ειχες και εσυ εκτακτες?? Αυτο και αν ειναι τρομερο....Προσπαθω παρα παρα πολυ δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο..αλλα ολες τις φορες πεφτω εξω και λεω κοιτα ποσο δειλη ειμαι....δεν μπορω να βρω μια χρυση τομη...ζω περιμενοντας το χειροτερο γιατι απο τοτε που τις επαθα θεωρω οτι εχω το σοβαροτερο θεμα του κοσμου!!! Θεωρω οτι εχω ευαισθησια πλεον στην καρδια και δεν θα μπορω να κανω οτι εκανα πριν....και εγω απο εδω εχω λαβει βοηθεια απο ολους σασ Σπυρο,Μυρτω Μυσπ Ρανη και αλλα παιδια που γνωριζουν το θεμα,αλλα εχω γινει φοβερα κουραστικη και στο τελος δεν θα ασχολουνται ουτε αυτοι χαχα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Γεια σου Θεοφανια!!! Το θεμα ειναι οτι εμενα εχουν περασει 7 χρονια απο το θανατο του πατερα μου τωρα μου βγηκε??? Αυτο ειναι που αναρωτιεμαι...ειχες και εσυ εκτακτες?? Αυτο και αν ειναι τρομερο....Προσπαθω παρα παρα πολυ δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο..αλλα ολες τις φορες πεφτω εξω και λεω κοιτα ποσο δειλη ειμαι....δεν μπορω να βρω μια χρυση τομη...ζω περιμενοντας το χειροτερο γιατι απο τοτε που τις επαθα θεωρω οτι εχω το σοβαροτερο θεμα του κοσμου!!! Θεωρω οτι εχω ευαισθησια πλεον στην καρδια και δεν θα μπορω να κανω οτι εκανα πριν....και εγω απο εδω εχω λαβει βοηθεια απο ολους σασ Σπυρο,Μυρτω Μυσπ Ρανη και αλλα παιδια που γνωριζουν το θεμα,αλλα εχω γινει φοβερα κουραστικη και στο τελος δεν θα ασχολουνται ουτε αυτοι χαχα


...εμενα με έπιασε δυο χρονια μετα :Ρ
Εγώ ένιωθα συνέχεια πόνο στο στήθος και νόμιζα ότι θα πάθω έμφραγμα.
Πήγα στο γιατρό, έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις και ήμουν μια χαρά. Πολύ ευγενικά με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο όπου δεν πήγα ποτέ γιατί βηθήθηκα πολύ από μέλη εδώ στο φόρουμ.
Δεν ήθελα όπως και συ να μπλέξω με φάρμακα και το ξεπέρασα πολύ γρήγορα.
Σκέψου το λογικά: γιατί στα 22 σου να πάθεις έμφραγμα?
Μόνη σου είπες ότι ο πατέρας σου έκανε πολύ κακή ζωή και όλοι περιμένατε ότι θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σύμφωνα με το ιστορικό του.
Αφού είσαι υγιής, γιατί να σου συμβεί?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Γεια σου Θεοφανια!!! Το θεμα ειναι οτι εμενα εχουν περασει 7 χρονια απο το θανατο του πατερα μου τωρα μου βγηκε??? Αυτο ειναι που αναρωτιεμαι...ειχες και εσυ εκτακτες?? Αυτο και αν ειναι τρομερο....Προσπαθω παρα παρα πολυ δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο..αλλα ολες τις φορες πεφτω εξω και λεω κοιτα ποσο δειλη ειμαι....δεν μπορω να βρω μια χρυση τομη...ζω περιμενοντας το χειροτερο γιατι απο τοτε που τις επαθα θεωρω οτι εχω το σοβαροτερο θεμα του κοσμου!!! Θεωρω οτι εχω ευαισθησια πλεον στην καρδια και δεν θα μπορω να κανω οτι εκανα πριν....και εγω απο εδω εχω λαβει βοηθεια απο ολους σασ Σπυρο,Μυρτω Μυσπ Ρανη και αλλα παιδια που γνωριζουν το θεμα,αλλα εχω γινει φοβερα κουραστικη και στο τελος δεν θα ασχολουνται ουτε αυτοι χαχα


...εμενα με έπιασε δυο χρονια μετα :Ρ
Εγώ ένιωθα συνέχεια πόνο στο στήθος και νόμιζα ότι θα πάθω έμφραγμα.
Πήγα στο γιατρό, έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις και ήμουν μια χαρά. Πολύ ευγενικά με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο όπου δεν πήγα ποτέ γιατί βηθήθηκα πολύ από μέλη εδώ στο φόρουμ.
Δεν ήθελα όπως και συ να μπλέξω με φάρμακα και το ξεπέρασα πολύ γρήγορα.
Σκέψου το λογικά: γιατί στα 22 σου να πάθεις έμφραγμα?
Μόνη σου είπες ότι ο πατέρας σου έκανε πολύ κακή ζωή και όλοι περιμένατε ότι θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σύμφωνα με το ιστορικό του.
Αφού είσαι υγιής, γιατί να σου συμβεί?

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Εχεις δικιο κοριτσακι μου και εγω εχω πονους και αλλα τετοια....και συνεχια φοβαμαι και και..... ναι ο πατερας μου δεν εκανε καλη ζωη συμφωνα με ολα οσα του ειχαν πει οι γιατροι και δεν προσεχε καθολου τον εαυτο του...απο τη μια σκευτομαι και λεω ποσο μα ποσο γενναιος ηταν δεν φοβοταν τιποτα,και εγω τωρα στη φαση που βρσκομαι εχω φτασει να φοβαμαι και τη σκια μου...απλα απο τοτε που ειχα παθει τις κρισεις πανικου και μου βγηκαν οι εκτακτες φοβαμαι οτι θα τις εχω μια ζωη...και τι θα γινει δηλαδη μια ζωη θα φοβαμαι για τη ζωη μου?απο 22 χρονων? εχω κανει εξετασεις που δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις και ομως ακομα εχω αμφιβολιες...22 χρονων εκανα και τεστ κοποσεως αν εχεις το θεο σου και χολντερ και ποοοοσα τριπλεξ και ποοοοοσα καρδιογραφηματα....δηλαδη πραγματικα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν κοιταχτει ποτε και δεν φοβουνται τιποτα καταλαβαινεις?
τωρα καθε τρεις και λιγο θα κανω εξετασεις?τι ζωη ειναι αυτη?? θελω να βγω να μεθυσω να καπνισω να ζησω!!!!!!!και πολυ απλα φοβαΜαι!!!!!!

----------


## VassilisM

sofaih ειμαι και γω ενας καρδιο-φοβικος απο τα 20 μου..νομιζα πως το ξεπερασα, αλλα ο φοβος επανηλθε τωρα δριμυτερος μετα απο μια περιοδο εντονου αγχους, ανασφαλειας και απογοητευσης..Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι οταν παω σε καρδιολογο με πιανει τρελος πανικος (στη σκεψη οτι κατι κακο μπορει να μου πει) και ανεβαζω >150 σφυγμους (υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκ.), ζαλιζομαι, μουδιαζουν χερια ποδια, ναυτια..Το λαθος που κανουμε ειναι οτι μπαινουμε στο δικτυο και διαβαζουμε διαφορα ιατρικα που μας τρομοκρατουν και χανουμε τον υπνο μας..Προσπαθησε να το ξεχασεις και να εμπιστευτεις τους γιατρους που σε εχουν εξετασει. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να κανουν ολοι λαθος

----------


## μυσπ

> αυτό λέω και εγώ θα περάσει...;;;σκευτικα και για ομοιοπαθητική...αν ξέρει κάποιος πληροφορίες ας μου πει...Μυρτώ μου ελπίζω να μιλάμε όλοι μαζί εδώ τελικά το ΝΕΤ έχει και τα καλά του..βρίσκεις και κάπου κατανόηση...το αγόρι μου,η μάνα μου,οι γονείς του κανένας δεν με έχει καταλάβει όλοι με έχουν για ψυχανομαλη δεν το λένε βέβαια αφού οι εξετάσεις μου είναι μια χαρά νομίζουν ότι όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου...τις έκτακτες ούτε που τις υπολογίζουν μου λένε και αυτοί ότι είναι από άγχος...ώρες ώρες μου έρχεται να Την κάνω με ελαφρά να μην ακούω κανένα...από τη μια ότι λεφτά είχαμε στην άκρη με το αγόρι μου τα φάγαμε...και όλα αυτά από το φόβο μου και για να μου λένε οι γιατροί ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και χωρίς κανένας να βοήθησε ουσιαστικά...ο ψυχολογος μου είπε να μην έχω τύψεις γιατί αυτά τα έκανα για να προστατεύσω τον εαυτό μου...τώρα έτσι όπως είμαι μπορώ...;;;;;


Κουραγιο Φωτεινη μου οσο για την μητερα σου κ το αγορι σου πιστευω σε λατρευουν οσο τιποτα στον κοσμο αλλα δεν κατανοουν εις βαθος το προβλημα επειδη απλα ειναι κατι που ετσι κ δεν το περασεις δεν το νιωθεις πως ακριβως ειναι,Εμενα το αγορι μου δεν γνωριζει προστοπαρων το θεμα της κακοποιησης κ της καταθλιψης κ ο πνευματικος που πηγα εκκλησια με συμβουλεψε να του το πω μετα τον γαμο κ εφοσον αποκτησουμε παιδια πραγμα που θελω να φερω εις περας,Η μητερα μου γνωριζει για την καταθλιψη προσπαθει αλλα δεν κατανοει τα παντα κ ποτε φερεται οπως πρεπει ποτε δεν φερεται,Μην το ψαχνεις μην τους αποπαιρνεις σε αγαπουν αλλα δεν μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν σε ολα,Εγω γνωριζω πως εισαι αντιμετωπιζεις καταθλιψη προστοπαρων ολα ειναι μαυρα θελει πολυ καιρο δεν μπορω να σου πω ψεματα οτι θελει λιγο αλλα θα περασει,Ομοιοπαθητικη δεν γνωριζω να σου πω προσωπικα δεν την εμπιστευομαι,Εμενα αυτο που με βοηθαει οσο τιποτα στον κοσμο ολο αυτον τον καιρο ειναι το αγορι μου που θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια κ ο πνευματικος που πηγα εκκλησια,Μετα την κακοποιηση θεωρησα οτι η ζωη μου διαλυθηκε κ επαθα κ την καταθλιψη κ παροτι δεν ημουν ποτε της εκκλησιας προεκυψε να παω σ αυτον τον ανθρωπο κ με γεμισε με θετικες σκεψεις κ ελπιδα οτι ολα θα πανε καλα,Μηπως πρεπει να πας κ εσυ?Εγω απο οταν πηγα στον πνευματικο ειδα τρομερη βελτιωση κ μετα σταδιακα περναει κ η καταθλιψη,Επηρεασμενη ειναι απο τοτε φοβερα κ διαβαζω εδωπερα στο διαδυκτυο κειμενα της εκκλησιας για την καταθλιψη κ τα ψυχολογικα,Επισης πηγαινω κ σε ψυχολογο που ειναι αρκετα καλη κ βοηθαει αρκετα κ παρνω φαρμακα,Οταν εισαι σε τετοια κατασταση πρεπει να κανεις ολα τα απαραιτητα για να γινεις καλα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Γεια σου Θεοφανια!!! Το θεμα ειναι οτι εμενα εχουν περασει 7 χρονια απο το θανατο του πατερα μου τωρα μου βγηκε??? Αυτο ειναι που αναρωτιεμαι...ειχες και εσυ εκτακτες?? Αυτο και αν ειναι τρομερο....Προσπαθω παρα παρα πολυ δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο..αλλα ολες τις φορες πεφτω εξω και λεω κοιτα ποσο δειλη ειμαι....δεν μπορω να βρω μια χρυση τομη...ζω περιμενοντας το χειροτερο γιατι απο τοτε που τις επαθα θεωρω οτι εχω το σοβαροτερο θεμα του κοσμου!!! Θεωρω οτι εχω ευαισθησια πλεον στην καρδια και δεν θα μπορω να κανω οτι εκανα πριν....και εγω απο εδω εχω λαβει βοηθεια απο ολους σασ Σπυρο,Μυρτω Μυσπ Ρανη και αλλα παιδια που γνωριζουν το θεμα,αλλα εχω γινει φοβερα κουραστικη και στο τελος δεν θα ασχολουνται ουτε αυτοι χαχα


Κι εμενα μετα απο 8 με 9 χρονια (μετα το θανατο του μπαμπα μου) ξεκινησε το βασανο με την φοβια της καρδιας...μπορει να αργησε αλλα οπως μου ειπε & η ψυχολογος,αυτο σιγα σιγα μεγαλωνε ωσπου ηρθε το μπαμ!Το θεμα ειναι να μην το αφησεις να μεγαλωσει κι αλλο γιατι οπως ξαναειπα,γινεται εμμονη & μετα ειναι τρομερα δυσκολο & βασανιστικο!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Κουραγιο Φωτεινη μου οσο για την μητερα σου κ το αγορι σου πιστευω σε λατρευουν οσο τιποτα στον κοσμο αλλα δεν κατανοουν εις βαθος το προβλημα επειδη απλα ειναι κατι που ετσι κ δεν το περασεις δεν το νιωθεις πως ακριβως ειναι,Εμενα το αγορι μου δεν γνωριζει προστοπαρων το θεμα της κακοποιησης κ της καταθλιψης κ ο πνευματικος που πηγα εκκλησια με συμβουλεψε να του το πω μετα τον γαμο κ εφοσον αποκτησουμε παιδια πραγμα που θελω να φερω εις περας,Η μητερα μου γνωριζει για την καταθλιψη προσπαθει αλλα δεν κατανοει τα παντα κ ποτε φερεται οπως πρεπει ποτε δεν φερεται,Μην το ψαχνεις μην τους αποπαιρνεις σε αγαπουν αλλα δεν μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν σε ολα,Εγω γνωριζω πως εισαι αντιμετωπιζεις καταθλιψη προστοπαρων ολα ειναι μαυρα θελει πολυ καιρο δεν μπορω να σου πω ψεματα οτι θελει λιγο αλλα θα περασει,Ομοιοπαθητικη δεν γνωριζω να σου πω προσωπικα δεν την εμπιστευομαι,Εμενα αυτο που με βοηθαει οσο τιποτα στον κοσμο ολο αυτον τον καιρο ειναι το αγορι μου που θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια κ ο πνευματικος που πηγα εκκλησια,Μετα την κακοποιηση θεωρησα οτι η ζωη μου διαλυθηκε κ επαθα κ την καταθλιψη κ παροτι δεν ημουν ποτε της εκκλησιας προεκυψε να παω σ αυτον τον ανθρωπο κ με γεμισε με θετικες σκεψεις κ ελπιδα οτι ολα θα πανε καλα,Μηπως πρεπει να πας κ εσυ?Εγω απο οταν πηγα στον πνευματικο ειδα τρομερη βελτιωση κ μετα σταδιακα περναει κ η καταθλιψη,Επηρεασμενη ειναι απο τοτε φοβερα κ διαβαζω εδωπερα στο διαδυκτυο κειμενα της εκκλησιας για την καταθλιψη κ τα ψυχολογικα,Επισης πηγαινω κ σε ψυχολογο που ειναι αρκετα καλη κ βοηθαει αρκετα κ παρνω φαρμακα,Οταν εισαι σε τετοια κατασταση πρεπει να κανεις ολα τα απαραιτητα για να γινεις καλα


 μυσπ μου και εγώ πάω στην εκκλησία και προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς με πιάνει πανικός και υποφέρω σιωπηλά χωρίς να το δείχνω εδώ στο σπίτι ούτε στο αγόρι μου ούτε στη Μαμα μου...παίζω και εγώ το ρόλο μου καθημερινά προσπαθώντας να μην καταλάβουν τι μου συμβαίνει...γιατί θα με αρχίσουν πάλι στα κλασσικά που ακούμε όλοι..ξέρετε τι πιστεύω;;;μια μορφή ψυχοθεραπείας θα ήταν να βγαίναμε για κάνα καφέ..:-) το ότι μιλάμε πάντως έστω και από δω κάτι είναι και αυτό...ουφ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Αύριο έχω πάλι ψυχοθεραπεία,με έχει βάλει και γράφω ημερολόγιο...τι γεγονότα συμβαίνουν τΙ σκέψεις κάνω και πώς μου εκδηλώνεται σωματικά...περιμένω πως κ πώς...αλλά για πείτε μου ρε παιδιά οι έκτακτες είναι ασθένεια;;ισχύει ότι περνώντας ο καιρός γίνονται περισσότερες ή διαφέρει από άνθρωπο σε άνθρωπο...τι σας πλέι ή εμπειρία σας;;;Ρανη πες μας και εσύ που είσαι και πολύ έμπειρη σε αυτό...σε θαυμάζω αλήθεια!!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> sofaih ειμαι και γω ενας καρδιο-φοβικος απο τα 20 μου..νομιζα πως το ξεπερασα, αλλα ο φοβος επανηλθε τωρα δριμυτερος μετα απο μια περιοδο εντονου αγχους, ανασφαλειας και απογοητευσης..Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι οταν παω σε καρδιολογο με πιανει τρελος πανικος (στη σκεψη οτι κατι κακο μπορει να μου πει) και ανεβαζω >150 σφυγμους (υπερκοιλιακη ταχυκ.), ζαλιζομαι, μουδιαζουν χερια ποδια, ναυτια..Το λαθος που κανουμε ειναι οτι μπαινουμε στο δικτυο και διαβαζουμε διαφορα ιατρικα που μας τρομοκρατουν και χανουμε τον υπνο μας..Προσπαθησε να το ξεχασεις και να εμπιστευτεις τους γιατρους που σε εχουν εξετασει. Δεν ειναι δυνατον να κανουν ολοι λαθος


 Ναι Βασίλη μου το ξέρω το ίδιο ισχύει για όλους μας εδώ πέρα....αλλά μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε πως είναι να σου αλλάζει η ζωή από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη,πώς είναι να ζεις κάθε μέρα με το φοβο του θανάτου και πώς να προσπαθείς να ξεφύγεις από έναν κύκλο που εσύ δημιουργείς μη ξέροντας το πώς και το γιατί...είναι αποριας άξιο όμως πως το άγχος μπορεί να σε κατάστρεψει...Όταν πέθαινα κρίσεις πανικού όλους τους ρώτησα αν από το άγχος παθαίνεις κάτι και εκείνοι φυσικά μου έλεγαν όχι...τώρα όμως είναι το θέμα τι κάνουμε...το ότι θα έρθει το τέλος θα έρθει σε όλους και αυτό είναι το μόνο δεδομένο...κάθε μέρα συμβαίνει ακόμη και σε μωρά...Δεν έχει ηλικία και δεν κάνει εξαιρέσεις...μιλάω σκληρά γιατί και εγώ προσπαθώ να δω τα πράγματα λίγο πιο ωμά και να καταλάβω τη σκληρότητα της πραγματικότητας...κάποτε είχα ένα θείο που είχε καρκίνο...ζούσε με μισό πνεύμονα και όταν ήταν στην εντατική είχε πει στη μάνα μου..."Μαρία ήρθε ο χάρος με είδε,με φοβήθηκε και έφυγε" αυτό το είπε ενας άνθρωπος με καρκίνο χειρουργιμενος που κάθε μέρα έπινε δύο μπουκάλια ουίσκι και κάπνιζε 150 τσιγάρα...τι δύναμη θεέ μου!!!! Το λέω αυτο γιατί πρέπει να πιαστούμε από το χέρι όλοι εμείς να κλείσουμε τα μάτια και να ΠΙΣΤΈΨΟΥΜΕ ότι μπορούμε να βγούμε από αυτό οποίο και να ναι το τίμημα....Η τουλάχιστον να πέσουμΕ με το κεφάλι ψηλά...ποιος όμως δεν είναι δειλός μπροστά σΕ κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει και που άμεσα ξέρει ότι είναι η αιτία που ζει;;;;εκεί είναι το θέμα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς με πιάνει πανικός και υποφέρω σιωπηλά χωρίς να το δείχνω εδώ στο σπίτι ούτε στο αγόρι μου ούτε στη Μαμα μου


 εγω μπορω να φανταστω γιατι απλα το γνωριζω αυτο..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ο φοβος ειναι πια ο χειροτερος εχθρος μας!Ειναι δυνατος σαν γιγαντας και εχει γινει πια εμμονη.Σημερα,εκει που επινα εναν ωραιο καφε με μια φιλη,τσουκ,ενας πονος στην καρδια.....αρχιζω & κοκκινιζω και κολλαει το μυαλο στη σκεψη"...και τωρα,τι θα γινει τωρα.....??".Μου χαλασε τη διαθεση & ηθελα να γυρισω σπιτι μου,χωρις βεβαια να το δειξω,γιατι εγω μετα απο τοσα χρονια,το κρυβω πια καλα...το ζω μονη μου,γι αυτο και νιωθω αρκετες φορες περιφανη για μενα και μαχητρια,γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αυτο που παλευω!Οσο για τις αρρυθμιες sofaih,ειναι βασανο μεγαλο,πολυ μεγαλο,εμενα αυτες μου τσακισαν ολη μου την ζωη απ την στιγμη που ξεκινησαν.....αυτες ειναι υπευθυνες για ολα!Τωρα το αν γινουν περισσοτερες(που εσυ δεν εχεις σχεδον τιποτα!)δεν το ξερω,ομως & εμενα ολοι μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι ακινδυνες αλλα δυστυχως οι περισσοτεροι δεν μπορουμε να το πιστεψουμε γιατι εκτος οτι ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικες,λες,δεν ειναι χερι η ποδι,ειναι καρδια.....αλλα & αυτην την εξουσιαζει το μυαλο,οπως & το υπολοιπο σωμα μας!Πραγματι,βοηθαει πολυ να διαβαζεις στο φορουμ,το πως τα βιωνουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι ολα αυτα που βασανιζουν & εσενα.....

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Ετσι είναι Ρανη μου πραγματικά δεν ξέρεις πόσο σε θαυμάζω δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα στη θέση σου, και δεν το λέω για να σε φοβησω απλά πιστεύω ότι είμαι τόσο φοβητσιαρα που θα είχα πάει εσωκλειστη σε νοσοκομείο....Εσύ καπνίζεις πίνεις αλκοόλ ή καφέ;;;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κοιτα,το να κλειστεις σε νοσοκομειο ειναι μια υπερβολη και μεγαλη δειλια κι εγω ευτυχως,απ αυτο δεν εχω!Αλλο οι εμμονες & οι φοβοι για σωματικα κι αλλο να τα παρατας & να μην προσπαθεις!Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που παλευουν με πολυ δυσκολες αρρωστιες & ειναι δυνατοι ως την τελευταια στιγμη....τους θαυμαζω & γι αυτο λοιπον δεν τα παραταω,γιατι μπορει να με φοβιζουν ολα αυτα που συμβαινουν στην καρδια μου αλλα γνωριζω οτι ολα ξεκινανε απ το μυαλο μου,ΟΛΑ!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

[QUOTE=sofaih;468260]Ετσι είναι Ρανη μου πραγματικά δεν ξέρεις πόσο σε θαυμάζω δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα στη θέση σου, και δεν το λέω για να σε φοβησω απλά πιστεύω ότι είμαι τόσο φοβητσιαρα που θα είχα πάει εσωκλειστη σε νοσοκομείο....Εσύ καπνίζεις πίνεις αλκοόλ ή καφέ;;;[/ Ο καφες βοηθαει τις αρρυθμιες,αλλα ο ενας οχι & τοσο.Εγω πινω το πρωι εναν ελληνικο.Τσιγαρα κανω 2 με 3 την ημερα.Αλκοολ,οταν βγαινω βολτα,λιγο κρασακι.Οποτε,δεν εχω θεμα απ αυτα!Αλλη ειναι η αιτια.....

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Αλήθεια μετά από όλα αυτά εσύ πιστεύεις ότι οι έκτακτες είναι από το μυαλό;ειλικρινά θέλω να μου πεις...

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Εγώ θέλω να πιω ενα μπουκάλι ουίσκι. .. Σήμερα πήγα και πήρα φιλτρακια για τα τσιγάρα μου...εγώ ούτε ένα δεν κάνω από το φόβο μου...σήμερα με αυτά κάπνισμα δύΟ τσιγάρα και δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο ωραία ένιωσα!!!

----------


## trelokotsos

Εγω αμα πιω ενα μπουκαλι ουισκι και κανω και τσιγαρα την επομενη μερα, θα με πιασουν τλχ 5-10 εκτακτες και δυνατες και θα βλαστημαω την ωρα και τη στιγμη που το εκανα!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Ισχύει σε όλους αυτό;;;Εσύ πόσο καιρό έχεις;;;

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου δεν αρκει νομιζω απλα να πηγαινεις εκκλησια πρεπει να μιλησεις ιδιατερως κ σε εμπειρο πνευματικο εγω πηγα ορισμενες φορες κ το αγορι μου κ αυτος κανουν τρομερο καλο,Θελω παρα πολυ να πηγαινω περισσοτερο σ αυτον αλλα ειναι μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου κ ειναι φουλ στον κοσμο,Η ειδικος που πηγαινω ειναι καλη αλλα καμμια συγκριση με τον πνευματικο,Επισης βρηκα κ ενα εκκλησιαστικο σαιτ με κειμενα για την καταθλιψη,Πραγματικα νιωθω καλυτερα μελετωντας το κ σκεψου οτι δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι θα διαβαζα τετοια κειμενα,Προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα να το διαβασεις εχει παρα πολλα θεματα για την καταθλιψη http://hristospanagia3.blogspot.gr/p....html,Καλο ειναι κ το ημερολογιο αλλα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να δοκιμασεις τα παντα για να εισαι καλα

----------


## μυσπ

http://hristospanagia3.blogspot.gr/p...page_6115.html αυτο ειναι το λινκ σε περιπτωση που δεν λειτουργει αυτο που σου εστειλα παραπανω δες κ πες μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> http://hristospanagia3.blogspot.gr/p...page_6115.html αυτο ειναι το λινκ σε περιπτωση που δεν λειτουργει αυτο που σου εστειλα παραπανω δες κ πες μου


 πως τα ανακαλυψες ολα αυτα αναρωτιεμαι ντεντεκτιβ πρεπει να γινεις θα της τα δειξω επ ευκαιρια αυριο :)

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Μυσπ μου εχω μιλήσει και σε πνευματικό ειναι σε μια εκκλησία εδω κοντά στο σπιτι μου...παω συχνά με εχει βοηθήσει παρα πολυ πραγματικα και οποτε παω νιώθω τεράστια ανακούφιση που μπαίνω και κάτω απο το πετραχήλι του και με διαβάζει..ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ανακουφιστικο εχεις δίκιο...αν ολοι μας αφήναμε το θεό να μας καθοδηγεί δεν θα φοβόμασταν τιποτα αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο... Εσυ πως εισαι αυτο το διάστημα;;και γενικότερα ολοι πως ειστε παιδιά;;;

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> Αλήθεια μετά από όλα αυτά εσύ πιστεύεις ότι οι έκτακτες είναι από το μυαλό;ειλικρινά θέλω να μου πεις...


Ναι,ολα ξεκινανε απ το μυαλο!Το εχω ψαξει πολυ τοσα χρονια που βασανιζομαι απ ολα αυτα!Αφου εχω κανει του κοσμου τις εξετασεις & δεν ειναι καποια αλλη αιτια.....απ οτι αλλο να ειναι??Η δυναμη του μυαλου ειναι τεραστια,τεραστια!!Μονο που εμεις οι υποχονδριοι την χρησιμοποιουμε με λαθος τροπο & οχι προς οφελος μας!Οσο για την εκκλησια,ειναι αναλογα με το τι και ποσο πιστευει ο καθενας.Εμενα τα ιερα κειμενα & ο σωστος πνευματικος(γιατι & αυτος οπως & ο καλος ψυχολογος,ειναι να τυχεις σε σωστο ανθρωπο!),με βοηθανε,οπως & αλλα πραγματα που κανω για την αυτοβοηθεια μου....διαλογισμο(που θελει μελετη & εξασκηση και βοηθαει πολυ!)γιογκα,διαβασμα βιβλιων αυτο βοηθειας και γενικα οτι ειναι καλο για να ηρεμει το μυαλο!Η ηρεμια ειναι το βασικοτερο,σε βοηθαει να βλεπεις πιο καθαρα τις καταστασεις που σου χαλανε τη ζωη!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Γενικα πιστευω πως ακριβως επειδη ο καθενας μας ειναι ξεχωριστος,αρα ξεχωριστα πρεπει να αντιμετοπιζει τη δικη του περιπτωση... Βγαινεις πιο δυνατος μεσα απο αυτο, αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...ειναι ενα μαθημα ζωης που σε κανει να εκτιμας και να προσεχεις πιο πολυ τον εαυτο σου,πραγμα που ισως δεν εκανες παλια η απλα νομιζες πως εκανες....το θεμα ομως ειναι γιατι να αφηνουμε τοσο πολυ τους φοβους μας να μας κυριευουν...ειναι αποτελεσματα ποιων πραξεων και που μας οδηγει αυτο? ειναι πολυ μεγαλο θεμα τελικα το που μπορει να σε οδηγησει το μυαλο.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σου στειλα πμ :)

----------


## μυσπ

> Μυσπ μου εχω μιλήσει και σε πνευματικό ειναι σε μια εκκλησία εδω κοντά στο σπιτι μου...παω συχνά με εχει βοηθήσει παρα πολυ πραγματικα και οποτε παω νιώθω τεράστια ανακούφιση που μπαίνω και κάτω απο το πετραχήλι του και με διαβάζει..ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ανακουφιστικο εχεις δίκιο...αν ολοι μας αφήναμε το θεό να μας καθοδηγεί δεν θα φοβόμασταν τιποτα αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο... Εσυ πως εισαι αυτο το διάστημα;;και γενικότερα ολοι πως ειστε παιδιά;;;


Καλυτερα ειμαι κοπελα μου πηγαινει στρατο το αγορι μου κ μετα κανουμε οικογενεια,Μεσα μου ειναι ορισμενα καταλοιπα της καταθλιψης κ ενιοτε νιωθω μια θλιψη ενα πλακωμα που δεν περιγραφεται παλευω ομως πολυ καιρο κ βλεπω καποιο αποτελεσμα,Με΄λετησε το μπλογκ που σου εστειλα κ μιλησε κ στον πνευματικο σου για την καταθλιψη καντε πραγματα με το αγορι σου κ περιμενω νεα σου

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα τυχαια το ανακαλυψα ειναι ο,τι πρεπει για ολους μας κ για την κοπελα σου

----------


## gk72

καθησα και διαβασα το μηνυμα σου! καιρο ειχα να περασω απο το φόρουμ αυτο! παει καιρος απο τοτε που ήμουν 'κρισοπανικάκιας' τωρα ειμαι 'καθαρός' εδω και χρόνια:) (πέρασα ομως πολυ πολυ πολυ δυσκολα για 4-5 χρόνια) Βέβαια ενας πρώην 'κρισοπανικάκιας' μπορει να μην ειναι 100% οπως πριν, αλλα κ ενα 80-90% ειναι πολυ καλό!... Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα πάρεις πισω την ζωη σου μη μασας. Θα μπορουσα να σου γράψω άπειρα αλλα θα αρκεστώ στα βασικα! 

1: ΔΕΝ ξανα κάνεις εξετάσεις γαι την καρδία! ΔΕΝ θα πεθανεις απο καρδια ξεχασε το!
2: Δες καλο κακου τον θυροειδή σου και γενικότερα ορμόνες να αποκλείσεις και αυτό.
3: Αν οι εξετασει ειναι ΟΚ πας σε ΚΑΛΟ ψυχίατρο να τον νιώσεις πρωτα καλα εσυ ΚΑΙ ακολουθεις τις οδηγειες του ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:ισως να ειναι αναγκαίο να κανει μια θεραπεια με αντικαταθληπτικα και δεν ειναι καθολου κακο απλα θελει λιγο προσοχη με τα ηρεμιστικά μην φοβασε σε καμια περίπτωση να ακολουθήσεις μια αγωγη θα σε βοηθησει απολυτα! και παραληλα υποστήριζε τον εαυτο σου κανοντας πραγματα που σου αρεσουν (μαζι με τον φοβο σου θα τον παρεις απο το χέρι σε αυτη τη φαση) και βρες και καμια ομαδα ψυχικής υποστήριξης! ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ!!!! μη μασας! δεν εισαι μονη σε αυτη την ιστορία! θα περασει! σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο. αν χρειαστει κατι εδω ειμαστε!

----------


## trelokotsos

Εγω οπως εγραψα κι αλλου δε πολυπιστευω οτι ειναι απο το μυαλο μονο, ισως εγω να μη μπορω να το πιστεψω (κι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου γιατι τις τελευταιες μερες ειμαι χαλια) αλλα ρε παιδι μου οταν ανεβοκατεβαινει η καρδια και νιωθω να χανεται, αυτο μου φαινεται αρρυθμια καραμπινατη...ισως το ψυχολογικο να επιδεινωνει βεβαια, δε ξερω τι να πω ρε γμτ!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> καθησα και διαβασα το μηνυμα σου! καιρο ειχα να περασω απο το φόρουμ αυτο! παει καιρος απο τοτε που ήμουν 'κρισοπανικάκιας' τωρα ειμαι 'καθαρός' εδω και χρόνια:) (πέρασα ομως πολυ πολυ πολυ δυσκολα για 4-5 χρόνια) Βέβαια ενας πρώην 'κρισοπανικάκιας' μπορει να μην ειναι 100% οπως πριν, αλλα κ ενα 80-90% ειναι πολυ καλό!... Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα πάρεις πισω την ζωη σου μη μασας. Θα μπορουσα να σου γράψω άπειρα αλλα θα αρκεστώ στα βασικα! 
> 
> 1: ΔΕΝ ξανα κάνεις εξετάσεις γαι την καρδία! ΔΕΝ θα πεθανεις απο καρδια ξεχασε το!
> 2: Δες καλο κακου τον θυροειδή σου και γενικότερα ορμόνες να αποκλείσεις και αυτό.
> 3: Αν οι εξετασει ειναι ΟΚ πας σε ΚΑΛΟ ψυχίατρο να τον νιώσεις πρωτα καλα εσυ ΚΑΙ ακολουθεις τις οδηγειες του ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:ισως να ειναι αναγκαίο να κανει μια θεραπεια με αντικαταθληπτικα και δεν ειναι καθολου κακο απλα θελει λιγο προσοχη με τα ηρεμιστικά μην φοβασε σε καμια περίπτωση να ακολουθήσεις μια αγωγη θα σε βοηθησει απολυτα! και παραληλα υποστήριζε τον εαυτο σου κανοντας πραγματα που σου αρεσουν (μαζι με τον φοβο σου θα τον παρεις απο το χέρι σε αυτη τη φαση) και βρες και καμια ομαδα ψυχικής υποστήριξης! ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ!!!! μη μασας! δεν εισαι μονη σε αυτη την ιστορία! θα περασει! σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο. αν χρειαστει κατι εδω ειμαστε!


 ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ όλους σας πραγματικά μόνο αν δεις ότι σε όλο αυτό δεν είσαι μόνος παίρνεις μια ανασα...το θέμα είναι να καταλάβουμε πως λειτουργεί όλο αυτό και να το αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας με οποίο τρόπο μπορεί...οποιοδήποτε!!!!!! Όσο μενει φωλιάζει και μετά θέλει διπλή προσπάθεια....εγώ χωρίς υπερβολές έχω πάει σε ΔΕΚΑ καρδιολόγούς...Ε δεν πάει άλλο...οι εννιά μου είπαν ότι είναι ψυχολογικό μόνο ο ένας το απέδωσε και σε άλλους παράγοντες όλοι όμως δεν μου έδωσαν καμία σημασία, μάλιστα ο τελευταίος μου είπε να του κάνω και μήνυση αν κάνει λάθος...το θέμα τελικά με τις έκτακτες είναι αρκετά περίπλοκο...τις πυροδοτεί όντως το μυαλό;;;είναι σοβαρές αρρυθμίες;;υπάρχει λύση.....;;;;; Είναι τυχαίο που σε πολλούς έχουν ξεκίνησε μετά από κρίση πανικού ή γενικότερα άγχος;;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε μπορω να το εξηγισω αλλα μου θυμιζεις τον εαυτο μου με καπιο περιεργο τροπο

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Παιδιά πώς είστε;;;;

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα Φωτεινη μου,ειμαι το ιδιο εγω καλυτερα απο την καταθλιψη,εσυ πως εισαι?Θα καθυστερησεις να δεις αποτελεσμα αλλα θα δεις με την αναλογη προσπαθεια

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Καλησπερα Φωτεινη μου,ειμαι το ιδιο εγω καλυτερα απο την καταθλιψη,εσυ πως εισαι?Θα καθυστερησεις να δεις αποτελεσμα αλλα θα δεις με την αναλογη προσπαθεια


Και εγώ τα ίδια, καμία διάφορα έχω έκτακτες καθημερινΑ έχω πελαγωσει να ξανά πάω στο γιατρό;;Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά είμαι τόσο φοβισμένη.........:-((((((

----------


## μυσπ

> Και εγώ τα ίδια, καμία διάφορα έχω έκτακτες καθημερινΑ έχω πελαγωσει να ξανά πάω στο γιατρό;;Δεν ξέρω πραγματικά είμαι τόσο φοβισμένη.........:-((((((


Εσυ εισαι ακομα στην αρχη εγω ειμαι καιρο ετσι γιαυτο βλεπω προοδο θα δεις κ εσυ με τον καιρο,Νομιζω δεν ειναι καλο να πηγαινεις διαρκως στον γιατρο θα εξελιχθει σε μανια,Ισως απλα να τον ρωτησεις τι να παρεις για το στρες,εγω πηρα ζαναξ κ ηρεμησα ομως δεν ειμαι ειδικος να κρινουμε τι θελεις εσυ,Προσπαθησε εστω να κοιμασαι καλα κ σου συνιστω ροηματα ηρεμηστηκα οπως το τιλιο κ το χαμομηλο

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχετε ακουσει για την νευρωση καρδιας?Νομιζω οτι εχει σχεση με τους φοβικους για την καρδια,που τους εμφανιζονται συνεχως διαφορα στο σημειο της καρδιας...πονακια,τσιμπηματ α.....εχει ακουσει καποιος,κατι γι αυτο?

----------


## sofaih-deleted

http://miss.gr/%CE%B1%CE%B3%CF%87%CF...C%CF%8E%CE%BD/ ΡΑΝΗ δεΣ εδώ.......

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι,αυτο ακριβως συμβαινει sofaih με τις αρρυθμιες,τις οποιες ολοι οι καρδιολογοι μας τις λενε ακινδυνες αλλα οταν σου παρουσιαζονται σε φοβιζουν γιατι ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που αισθανεσαι!Η καρδιακη νευρωση,διαβασα οτι(θα σας γραψω ακριβως αυτο που διαβασα)ειναι αγχωδης νευρωση με καρδιακες και αγγειοκινητικες αντιδρασεις,χωρις υποκειμενικη οργανικη νοσο.Δηλαδη(αυτο που καταλαβαινω εγω)ειναι οπως λεμε για παραδειγμα οτι καποιος υποφερει απο το στομαχι του γιατι εχει απ το αγχος νευρωση στομαχου,κατι τετοιο μαλλον πρεπει να γινεται στην καρδια,καποιοι να εχουν ευαισθησια εκει & με το παθολογικο αγχος να εμφανιζει διαφορα περιεργα η καρδια.......

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Ρανη δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ακριβώς ένα ξέρω μόνο πώς τελικά μπορεί όντως κάτι να αισθανόμαστε αλλά όντας υποχονδριοι το κάνουμε εντελώς χειρότερο...όλοι οι καρδιολόγοι γελάνε μαζί μας και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μπαίνουμε ξανά και ξανά στην ίδια διαδικασία..εγώ αναρωτιέμαι και λέω μα γαμωτο έχω πάει σε δέκα κανένας δεν μου βρήκε τι έχω και πώς να το ξεπεράσω;;και η απάντηση είναι μια..έχω κάτι το οποιο το δημιουργώ εγώ και όταν πάψω να ασχολούμαι θα πάψει να υπάρχει...γιατί να χάνω τις ωραιότερες μου στιγμές αναλωνοντας τη σκέψη μου εκεί;;γιατί φοβάμαι ναι αλλά με αυτό τι κερδίζω;; Φοβάμαι δε φοβάμαι τα πραγματά είναι έτσι..ίσως αν νοιαζόμασταν πιο πολύ για άλλα πράγματα να μην μας είχαν δημιουργηθει ποτέ...Η ζωή είναι αυτή κανένας όσο βοήθεια και να ζητήσουμε για να είμαστε καλά και να το νιώσουμε πρέπει να το αποβάλλουμε και να το δεχτούμε...Η απλά το πιάνουμε από τα μαλλιά...και το πετάμε στα σκουπίδια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Johnc

Φίλη sofaih-deleted,καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.Παθαίνω αρρυθμίες οι οποίες μπορεί να κρατήσουν εώς και 10 λεπτά.Είναι οτι πιο τρομακτικό.Έχω κάνει εξετάσεις και μου βρήκαν πρόπτωση μιτροειδούς βαλβίδας αλλά δέν είναι απο αυτό οι αρρυθμίες.Εκανα και χόλτερ αλλά δεν βρήκαν τίποτα γιατί εκείνη την ημέρα δέν έπαθα καμία αρρυθμία.Παλιά το πάθαινα περίπου μία φορά στους 5-6 μήνες.Κράταγε απο δευτερόλεπτα(έκτακτες) μέχρι και 10λεπτο.Εχω πάει μερικές φορές στο νοσοκομείο όταν με έπιασαν αλλα μέχρι να πάω είχαν περάσει οπότε έβρισκαν μόνο ταχυπαλμία απο το άγχος το οποίο το προκάλεσαν οι αρρυθμίες.Το μυαλό μου το έχω συνεχώς εκεί.Περιμένω την επόμενη αρρυθμία μου.Το μόνο καλό είναι οτι οι κακοήθεις αρρυθμίες δέν σταματάνε απο μόνες τους.Παλιότερα πήγα και σε ψυχολόγο αλλα δέν άλλαξε κάτι.Για κάποιο διάστημα ήμουν καλά αλλα τώρα πάλια τα ίδια.Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μην μείνω στον τόπο καμία μέρα.Δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω.Η ζωή με τον φόβο μην πάθω αρρυθμία είναι άθλια.Εάν έχει περάσει ή περνάει κάποιος τα ίδια ας πεί κάτι.Ευχαριστώ.

Υ.Γ ξέχασα να γράψω πως παθαίνω αρρυθμίες κυρίως όταν είμαι ξαπλωμένος και όταν πάω να κάνω κάποια δυνατή και απότομη κίνηση.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος τζονκ,Κοινοτυπο το προβλημα σου πιστευω οφειλεται σε ψυχολογικους παραγοντες λογω στρες,τωρα αυτο το προβλημα που λες οτι εχεις στην καρδια δεν φαινεται να ειναι σοβαρο κ εγω εχω φυσημα κ ο περισσοτερος κοσμος,Επισης το γεγονος οτι το σκεφτεσαι ασταματητα επιδεινωνει την ολη φαση γιατι σαν να το προκαλεις εσυ ο ιδιος απο το στρες,Κ εγω νιωθω περιεργα στην καρδια μετα απο τρεξιμο ομως δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι,Αυτο που ειναι το παν ειναι να ηρεμησεις κ προσθεου μην φτασεις σε σημειο να πηγαινεις διαρκως στους γιατρους θα παθεις εμμονη με αυτο το θεμα

----------


## Johnc

εχεις δικαιο.τι να πω

----------

